# Lesertest: Intel Core i7-875K



## PCGH_Stephan (7. September 2010)

Testet und behaltet einen Intel Core i7-875K!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Intel *die   Chance   dazu: Ein  PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, einen Core i7-875K zu  testen. Nachdem  Ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Prozessoren und Overclocking aus, schreibt gern und möchtet  einen     Test eines Intel-Prozessores verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in  diesem   Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr    ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als  Lesertester    eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Prozessoren/Overclocking und mehrere Prozessoren/Systeme    zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine    Kamera  bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein    Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)     registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns   vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Prozessoren/Overclocking haben  und die CPU selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 15.10.2010) Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht  abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die  Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Dienstag, dem 14.9., um  18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Hakenden (7. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH

Ich bin ein sehr großer Fan von Intel geworden . Zudem würde ich mich gerne heranwagen einen solchen Leser-Review zu schreiben weil ich meine Erfahrungen darin mal gern in die Tat umsetzen würde .
Zudem besitze ich selber ein Sys mit 1156 Sockel ( Siehe Signatur )

Ich würde mich freuen diesen Leser-Review schreiben zu dürfen .

MFG

Hakenden


----------



## david430 (7. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion, sehr geehrtes Intel-Team,
ich verfüge über ein entsprechendes Sockel 1156 System und über eine gewisse Overclocking-Erfahrung in Bezug auf diesen Sockel. Im Test würde ich die CPU gegen einen i5-750, sowohl mit, als auch ohne Übertaktung antreten lassen. 
Da ich über eine Vielzahl von aktuellen Spielen, von Anno 1404, bis hin zu Dirt 2, verfüge, könnte ich somit einen umfangreichen und abwechslungsreichen Test gestalten.
Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie mir die Möglichkeit geben würden, den i7 zu testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


David Körver


----------



## New-Bee (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Warum? Ich beschäftige mich immoment wieder stärker mit dem CPU Markt, da ich gerne aufrüsten würde, aber noch nicht sicher bin über die CPU.

Mit meiner aktuellen CPU, einem E8400 bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, erst recht, nachdem sie stabil auf 3,8 GHz läuft. Aber ihr wisst ja selber wie das ist. Mit der Zeit möchte man neues ausprobieren, erst recht wenn es ein neuer Sockel ist und somit neue Möglichkeiten beim übertakten gegeben sind.
Durch den Lesertest bekäme ich die Möglichkeit, mich von den Stärken und Schwächen der aktuellen Intel CPU selber zu überzeugen und natürlich werde ich auch Übertaktungsversuche mit Wasserkühlung durchführen.
Verbrauchsmessungen wären auch kein Problem.

Viele Grüße
New-Bee


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe selbst einen Sockel 1156 System mit einer i5-750 und Megashadow+SilentWings (Sysprofil für mehr Info).
Erfahrungen im Bereich OC konnte ich mir im laufe der Zeit aneignen.
Würde sehr gerne die i7-875K gegen meine CPU antreten lassen und auf Herz und Nieren testen, mit OC und auch ohne. Habe sämtliche Benchmark-Tools und Spiele zum testen. Im übrigen wär das mein erster Test für Euch und würde dem entsprechend mit sehr viel Ehrgeiz rangehen und das beste draus machen 

Ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen, wenn ich eine Chance kriegen würde, um den i7-875K zu testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Anxifer (7. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich hiermit gerne bewerben für den Lesertest. Ich habe zahlreife Erfahrung in Sachen Hardware und Overclocking. AMD Athlon,S775,S1156,S1366, AM3 stellen alles keine Probleme dar weder bei Montage noch bei Tests oder Ähnlichem. Meine Schreibkünste werden wohl das geringste Problem darstellen. Aktuelle Spiele und sonstige Software zum Testen auf Herz und Nieren sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. September 2010)

Hallo

Alsi ich berwebe mich als Lesertester für diese CPU, ich verfüge über genug Kentnisse im Bereich O.C. und habe auch die perfekten Vorraussetztung dafür, wie 1156 Sockel Board das sehr O.C. freudig ist dazu passende Rams die gut laufen und keine Probleme machen.
Mein Intel Core I5 750 ist ein sehr sehr gutes O.C. Modell er geht bei unter 1V Spannung auf 3,6Ghz dafür wird er sehr heis unter Prime und LinX.
Als Kühler kann ich 4 verschiedene testen.
Kühler Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme, Thermalrigthe IFX-14, Corsair H50 und mit Wasserkühlung der inno-Spezialkühler I5.
Als Lüfter für die CPU-Kühler habe ich eine sehr grosse Auswahl von sehr leisen Lüftern bis zu laut wie die Scyth Ultra Kaze  mit enormen Luftdurchlass.
Die Wakü wird auch ordentlich gekühlt mit 2 Trippelradiatoren.
Natürlich werde ich auch testen wie sparsam er ist und wie gut er sich undervolten ist.
Das wichtigte ist vorallem die Leistung im Vergleich zu dem I5 750er Prozessor, es kommen viele Benchmarks zum Einsatz wie z.B. Spielebenchmarks, die 3D Marks und auch die PC Marks.
Also ich würde mich sehr freuen diese CPU testen zu dürfen.
Bei denn Tests fehlt mir immer wieder was ein was man noch testen könnte bloss höre ich mal an dieser Stelle auf da sonst der Text zu lang wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ibatz! (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch wenn ich noch nicht allzu lang dabei bin, würde ich mich gerne um die Bereitstellung der CPU bewerben.

Momentan bin ich im Besitz eines Intel Core i5-750, der mit 4GHz auf meinem Foxconn Inferno Katana läuft. Als Ram stehen 4GiB G.Skill DDR3-1333er zur Verfügung.
Den Core i5-750 würde ich dann gerne mit dem Core i7-875K vergleichen.

Zur Kühlung werden ein Intel Boxed Kühler und ein Cooler Master Hyper 212 mit 2 Arctic Cooling Lüftern verwendet.
Andere Lüfter liegen ebenfalls zum Testen bereit.

Als Grafikkarten würden eine XFX HF 4650 XXX und eine Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X zur Verfügung.

Testen würde ich die CPU auf die Übertaktbarkeit, die Abwärme/Verbrauch bei gleicher Leistung im Vergleich zum Core i5-750 und natürlich auf die Roh- und Spielleistung sowie die Leistung mit und ohne Hyperthreading.

Die CPU würde ich mit dem 3D Mark Vantage, dem PC Mark Vantage, dem Cinebench, dem internem Benchmark von 7Zip und noch vielen weiteren testen.

Als Kamera steht mir momentan eine Canon EOS 1000D zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Timo


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team. 


Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für euren Lesertest. Wie bei den anderen Bewerbungen die ich bis jetzt schon geschrieben habe, erfülle ich alle Bedingungen die ihr stellt. 

Wie man aus meinem Sysprofile entnehmen kann, habe ich selbst auch ein Sockel 1156 System mit einer übertakteten i5 750 CPU und habe demnach auch Erfahrung was das Übertakten auf Sockel 1156 Plattformen angeht. Vor dieser CPU hatte ich übrigens schon mal einen i7-860, bin also auch schon mit den i7 CPUs vertraut.

Erwarten könnt ihr von mir einen Test wie ich mir einen Test eben vorstelle, leider hatte ich ja noch keine Möglichkeit euch mein Können unter Beweis zu stellen. 
Aber es gibt natürlich einen Artikel mit Inhaltsverzeichnis so wie sich das gehört. Was ich mir so genau vorstelle werdet ihr weiter unten noch lesen.
Des weiteren bin ich in der Lage die Bilder anständig zu bearbeiten (Photoshop sei Dank) und natürlich kann ich auch mit schönen Excel Tabellen und Diagrammen umgehen um die Ergebnisse ansprechend zu gestalten.


Als Benchmarks kann ich euch einige Spiele wie zB den aktuellen Top-Titel Mafia II oder Crysis, GTA IV, Dirt 2, Just Cause 2, COD 6 anbieten und bei den synthetischen Benchmarks 3D Mark 06/Vantage sowie PC Mark Vantage sowie natürlich einige andere Benchmarks, die gibt es ja zur Genüge (Super Pi etc). Die Auflösung bei den Games und Benchmarks wird 1680x1050 betragen, bei 3D Mark und PC Mark muss ich schauen was man einstellen kann. Höhere Auflösungen kann ich eventuell via Downsampling realisieren.

Bei den Tests muss die CPU gegen meinen i5 750 im Standardtakt sowie auch bei gleichem Takt mit und ohne Turbo Modus sowie mit und ohne HTT antreten. Interessant wäre auch zu sehen ob der i7 kühler bleibt als der i5 750, der ja schon ordentlich einheizen kann wenn er will, zumindest meiner. Als Kühler kann ich meinen Noctua NH-U12P sowie natürlich die Boxed Kühler, falls beim i7 einer dabei sein sollte, wovon ich jedoch ausgehe, verwenden.
OC Verhalten würde ich auch testen, was für mich auch besonders interessant wäre da ich bis jetzt noch nie eine Intel CPU in der Hand hatte, die einen offenen Multiplikator besitzt.
Der OC Bereich würde einen großen Teil des Reviews ausmachen. Es wird wohl keiner den Aufpreis für eine unlocked CPU hinlegen, um die CPU dann im Standardtakt rumgammeln zu lassen.
Ebenso würde ich mir die Leitungsaufnahme, natürlich des Gesamtsystems, ansehen. Je nachdem ob ich bis dahin so ein Messgerät auftreiben kann. 



So genug der langen Worte, ich hoffe es klappt dieses mal, Grüße
Der Geist.


----------



## katajama (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich gern für den Test bewerben!

Als Testsysteme und zum Vergleich stehen 2 Gaming Systeme  systeme mit folgender HW zur verfügung : 

System 1 - MSI P55 GD 65 / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4 Ghz / 8GB Hynix DDR3 @1600 Mhz / ATI HD5870 XXX 1GB

System 2 - Asus P5E Deluxe Intel X48 2x PCI-E 2.0 x16 / Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 3,5 GHz / 3GB DDR2 667@841 Mhz / Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS 512MB G92





Hochwertige Digitalkamera vorhanden! 
Ich habe Erfahrung im  übertackten von Grafikkarten und Prozessoren.

Diverse Benchmark´s, Tool´s und aktuelle Spiele sind vorhanden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## method360 (7. September 2010)

Hallo.
Da ich zur Zeit viele High-Poly Renderaufträge mache, wollt ich meinen alten Phemom 9500 endlich aussortieren und auf einen Sockel-1156 oder -1366 CPU umsteigen. 
Und weil mir die PCGH-Lesertests schon bei einigen früheren Kaufentscheidungen geholfen haben, dachte ich, ich gebe der Community mal etwas zurück und verfasse selber einen Lesertest. 
Vorrangig würde ich die Rendergeschwindigkeit der CPU testen, da ich bei meiner Recherche nach einer neuen CPU kaum aussagekräftige Benchmarks oder Empfehlungen für dieses Einsatzgebiet im Web gefunden habe. 
Ebenso würde ich aktuelle Spiele, wie "Mafia II" von 2k Games, sowie "Kane&Lynch2: Dog Days" mit der CPU testen um auch die Spielefreunde zufrieden zu stellen.

Die Übertaktbarkeit des Prozessors würde ich auch auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, vor allem bei der Renderarbeit, da meine jetzige CPU, wenn sie übertaktet ist, Artefakte in das Bild rendert und somit nur im Normaltakt betrieben werden kann. Deshalb würde es mich sehr interessieren, welche Auswirkungen die Übertaktung auf die Rechengenauigkeit des Intel Core i7 hat. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Lower (7. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test dieser CPU bewerben. 

Derzeit verwende ich sowohl für mein Hauptsystem, als auch für mein Overclockingsystem die S1156 Plattform. Da ich diesen Sockel schon seit der Einführung besitze und ich schon diverse CPUs hatte, würde mich die Leistung des Core i7 875K sehr interessieren. 

*Test- bzw. Vergleichshardware:*

Im Leistungsvergleich würden 4 Sockel 1156 Prozessoren aus jedem Preissegment gegen den i7 875K antreten. Die Prozessoren, welche gegen die unlocked CPU antreten müssten wären: Intel Core i5 655K sowie 670, Intel Pentium G6950 sowie Intel Core i7 860. Hierfür stehen mir auch 2 High-End Overclockingplatinen der Marke Asus zur Verfügung. (Maximus III Formula sowie Maximus III Extreme) Beide bieten hervorragende Overclockingeigenschaften (hohe Ramstabilität und Basistakt). Das System ist mit Corsair Dominator GT Ram auch bestens für hohe Ram-Overclocking Ergebnisse gerüstet. Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Wassergekühlte Geforce GTX480 zum Einsatz. Damit ist die optimale Basis für jeden Benchmark gewährleistet.

*Testbenchmarks:*

Ich würde in meinem Lesertest viele Benchmarks testen. Vor allem werden synthetische- und Spielebenchmarks verwendet.

Hier einige synthetische Benchmarks die ich verwenden würde:


Super Pi 1M/32M
WPrime 32M/1024M
Hexus Pifast
PCMark05 und PCMarkVantage
3DMark03/05/06/Vantage und Aquamark

Nun Spielebenchmarks die ich für meinen Lesertest verwenden würde:


Crysis Benchmark 
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Metro 2033
Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2
Mafia II

Alle Spielebenchmarks würden in den Auflösungen |1024x768/1280x1024/1680x1050/1920x1080| mit jeweils |1x/2x/4x/8x| MSAA sowie 4- bzw. 16x Antistroper Filterung durchgeführt werden.

*Overclocking:*

Für den Overclockingtest des Core i7 875K würde ich allen voran eine Wasserkühlung verwenden. Diese ist mit einem Quadradiator gut bedient und kühlt sehr gut. Da nicht jeder eine Wasserkühlung besitzt werde ich auch einen Test mit einem Luftkühler machen. Hierfür steht mir ein Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner zur Verfügung. Sollte es mir zeitlich möglich sein, so würde ich den Prozessor einem Trockeneistest unterziehen. Das hierfür nötige Zubehör stände auch noch bereit.

*Der Tester und sein Zubehör:*

In diesem Punkt möchte etwas über mich schreiben.
Mein Name ist Lovro und ich beschäftige mich seit etwas mehr als 3 Jahren intensiv mit Hardware. Seit gut einem Jahr bin ich im Forum aktiv. Von da an beschäftigte ich mich zunehmend mit Overclocking und Casemodding. Gute Bilder kann ich machen. Hierfür steht mir eine Sony Alpha 500 zur Verfügung, Test Bilder und OC-Screenshots werdet ihr im Anhang finden! 
Nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung besitze ich eine angemessene Schreibe, die im Zusammenhang mit meinem Fachwissen des Sockels 1156 für ein Review dieser Art ausreichend wäre. 

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lovro Z.


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (7. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

auch ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Habe Eure  Bedingungen alle gelesen und denke, ich hätte keine Problem, alle geforderten Punkte ordentlich zu erfüllen.
Bin 43 Jahre, verheiratet und im öffentlichen Dienst angestellt. In meiner Freizeit schraube ich gern selber an meinen PC´s bzw den Rechnern von Freunden. 
Im Augenblick habe ich 2 Systeme im Betrieb. Ein 4kernServer von AMD und ein Intel 2,4@3,6. Beide Systeme arbeiten mit Selbstbau WaKü.

Würde mich freuen, Euch und all Euren Lesern meinen Eindruck vom i7-875K hier als Lesertest nach erfolgreicher Auswahl vorstellen zu dürfen.
Allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück...

mfg Thomas


----------



## DaywalkerNL (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PC-Games Hardware Team,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls um den Lesertest.
Ich verfüge über ein passendes Sockel 1156 System und sammel schon seit Jahren begeistert Erfahrungen als "Hardware Overclocker". Ich habe bisher nahezu alle meine Systeme übertaktet und ihre Grenzen ausgelotet.
Mein letztes Experiment auf meinem aktuellen System ist u.a. hier zu finden :

Meine Umrüstung C2D auf I5 - Bilder&Benchmarks - Intel-Desktop - Prozessoren
( der Link soll keine Werbung sein, sondern nur darauf hinweisen wie ich teste )

schaut doch mal rein, wenn ihr wollt.

Über eine solide Digital Kamera verfüge ich ebenfalls.

Erfahrungen mit Hard-& Software sammel ich jeden Tag, da ich zur Zeit in einem 2 Mann Computer Fachbetrieb eine Ausbildung als Einzelhandelskaufmann absolviere.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Ihr mich auswählt und ich darüber berichten kann, ob es sich lohnt von einem OC Core-I5 auf einen Core-I7 umzusteigen.

Meine restliche Hardware für den Benchmark wären :

Midi-Tower mit 650W Netzteil
Asus P7P55D Mainboard
2x 2 GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ RAM
Geforce 275 GTX
2x 250GB Sata2 HDD @ Raid 0
Windows 7 64bit Home Premium & Windows XP (32bit)

Ebenfalls könnte ich aus Hardware aus der Firma zurück greifen um weitere Test durchzuführen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählt und verspreche euch einen langen und ausführen Test der CPU.

PS : Ich bin natürlich begeisterter Spieler und spiele z.Z. Mafia 2 & Starcraft 2.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Nils


----------



## saubär (7. September 2010)

ich bewerbe mich,

weil es zeit für einen neuen pc ist! ich seit tagen schon stöbere was wie wo

es wird also ein koplett neuer pc.ich würde gern darüber, dann einen bericht, schreiben.
aber weniger als test sondern eher als tagebuch! zum schluß mit einen erwünschten aha effeckt
zwischen alt pc(c2d E8200,EP35-DS3)  und neu pc , darus dann ein urteil zu feilen , erwartungen / Résumé

alles natürlich mit reichlich bildern

mfg


----------



## hyundai187 (7. September 2010)

habt doch kaum beiträge


----------



## Pagz (7. September 2010)

na und?


----------



## nobbi77 (7. September 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben!

Die CPU möchte ich an ihre Grenzen treiben und sie auch gegen einen i 7 860 antreten lassen.
Die Testplattform würde ein EVGA P55 FTW sein, Ram Transcend DDR 3 2400, Graka eine 5770 Vapor X und ein GTX 260 XT-SLI-Gespann.
Natürlich stehen eine anständige Digitalkamera und AMD-Vergleichsysteme zur Verfügung.

Zur Spannungsversorgung müsste mein Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000 eigentlich reichen. 

Das System möchte ich mit Luftkühlung testen und dazu einen Coolermaster V8 mit einem Haf 922 Gehäuse verwenden.

Bench-Software ist vorhanden: Unter anderem Prime, 3d-Marks und einige Hardwarehungrige Spiele, BluRay-Player und Multimedia-Software und diverse Systemüberwachungsprogramme.


Und natürlich akzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. September 2010)

Liebes PCGHX-Team,

Aufgrund von der Tatsache das ich inzwischen schon etwas länger ein i5-System hier am Laufen habe, was auf Silent und Leistung (dank Noiseblocker und NH-D14) getrimmt ist, wurde es mir eine Ehre sein diesen Prozessor auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Mein aktueller i5 macht problemlos 4Ghz mit und ist somit auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, und der einzigste Grund wesshalb ich mir noch keinen i7-860 zugelegt habe. Denn lohnt sich die Mehrleistung, ist das OC-Potenzial durch den Multiplikator groß genug? Ich spiele neben Starcraft 2, HL2 CM, Bad Company 2, Metro 2033, CoD 6 und Dirt 2 auch z.B. Anno 1404, und würde desshalb auch testen ob mit und ohne Downsampling und maximalsten Details HyperThreading hier spürbare oder messbare Vorteile bringt. 

Da meine Liste aktueller Spiele, wie oben schon erwähnt, nicht gerade kurz ist, und ich mit dem machen von Grafiken mit Excel oder OpenOffice vertraut bin sollte es für mich keinerlei Problem sein den i5-750 und den i7-875k auf jeglichen Taktraten gegeneinander antreten zu lassen. Wobei ich auf Wunsch auch eine Corsair H70 mit in den Test einbeziehen kann!

Auch das Undervolting und der Stromverbrauch ließen sich bei mir dank Conrad-Strommessgerät und ausreichender Erfahrung problemlos testen!

Meine HD5870 Eye 6 sollte dank ihren 2Gb Speicher hier auch meist nicht der limitierende Faktor sein, einige andere Grafikkarten wie eine HD4870 oder ein SLI aus 2x 8800Gt 1Gb habe ich hier ebenfalls, falls ein Test mit diesen von Forenmitgliedern oder dem PCGH-Team gewünscht wird.

Bilder zu machen ist desweiteren auch kein Thema, da sich in meiner Familie mehrere Personen mit aktuellen Spiegelreflexkameras befinden.


In Folge dessen würde ich mich rießig freuen wenn ich meinen ersten Lesertest über den i7-875K machen dürfte,

euer Amlug


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest, bezüglich des Intel Core i7-875K, bewerben.

Da ich auch ein System auf Basis des So1156 besitze und mich damals, vor meinem Wechsel von der So775 Plattform(Sep. 09), für diese entschieden habe, bietet sich dieser Lesertest wunderbar dafür an.
(damals gab es nur noch keine CPUs mit offenen Multiplikator für den So1156 )

Meine Stärken, um einen ausführlichen bzw. umfangreiche und abwechslungsreichen Lesertest zu präsentieren, beruhen auf meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung im IT-Bereich, das sehr große Interesse im Bereich Overclocking und Benchmarks  und diesbezüglich gesammelten Erfahrung.

Mein Vorgeschmack zum Lesertest wäre:


Vorstellung des Prozessors selbst
 zu den Tests würde ein relativ umfangreiches OC-Spezial gehören* 
 alle relevanten Benchmarks, wie sie auch bei Hwbot zu finden sind*
 Spiele-Benchmarks mit diversen Spielen*
 das ganze gepaart mit kleineren Vergleichen in Abhängigkeit des jeweiligen Takts* 
 (einen evtl. Vergleich mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten[GTX 260/HD 5870])* 
 und natürlich viele Bilder*

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, einer der jenigen zu sein, die ihr gesammeltes Wissen in Form des Lesertest widerspiegeln dürfen.

MfG Blechdesigner


----------



## Enrico (7. September 2010)

Hallo PCGHX & Intel,

Erfahrung mit Hardware und dem Schreiben von Artikeln hab ich seit mehreren Jahren. Testen gehört zu einer meiner Hauptaufgaben als Software Entwickler. Ausreizen kann ich so ziemlich jede CPU mit Berechnungen, Ray Tracing und natürlich Spielen 

Passende Hardware für die CPU hab ich, eine Kamera zum Fotos machen auch. Zeit zum Testen hab ich selbstverständlich 


Also, meldet euch bei mir wegen der Test-CPU.


Gruß,
Enrico


----------



## streega (7. September 2010)

Ein Hallo an das PCGH Team,

leider fehlt mir derzeit einfach die Zeit (jobbedingt), einen Test des Prozessors vorzunehmen. Grundsätzlich kann ich alle Eure geforderten Voraussetzungen erfüllen und gar mehrere Boards und Prozessoren mit dem frischen Modell i7-875K in den Vergleich schicken. Gern würde ich mich bewerben, möchte mir dafür aber auch Zeit nehmen können.
Dennoch habe ich mir die Bewerbungen hier schon etwas genauer angeschaut und muß zugeben, Mitglied LOWER macht für mich den besten Eindruck ... schließlich soll der Test für uns alle hier auch objektive Ergebnisse bringen, Stärken & Schwächen aufdecken, als auch Spaß beim Lesen bringen. 

Gruß 
streega


----------



## annihilator71 (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich verfüge über 2 Sockel 1156 Systeme (Asus P7 P55D Pro, Gigabyte P55 UD2),
habe beide Systeme mit einem i5-750 bestückt einmal mit 3.5 Ghz und einer im normal takt.
Würde gerne wieder einmal einen Prozessor richtig ausreizen.

Es sind verschiedene Grafikkarten zum Testen vorhanden (260GTX, 285GTX, 9800GTX+...)


Digitalkamera und Benchmarkprogramme liegen bereit.

Auch verschiedene Towerkühler sind vorhanden.

mfG 

Annihilator71


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2010)

Ich habe alles anzubieten


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. September 2010)

*Hallo PCGH(X)-Team,*

ich bin Student der Informationstechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt Nachrichtentechnik, und mache zurzeit ein Praktikum in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen. Ich habe bereits einen Lesertest vom Gougar GX G600 abgeliefert, welcher im Forum gut ankam. Ich habe das Review sehr schnell und trotzdem ausführlich hinbekommen. Das Testen hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und war eine tolle Erfahrung. Einige Bilder aus dem Review könnt Ihr im Anhang finden. Es würde mich freuen nun ein weiteres, tolles Stück Hardware zu testen.

Mein Testsystem für den i7-875K sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Testsystem welches zum Vergleich antritt könnt Ihr hier finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Gliederung habe ich mir Folgendes überlegt:


_*Technische Details*_
_*Einbau/Installation*_
_*Benchmarks*_
_*Synthetische Benchmarks*_
_*3D Mark Vantage*_
_*3D Mark 2006*_
_*3D Mark 2003
*_
_*Cinebench
*_
 
_*Anwendungen*_
_*PC Mark Vantage*_
_*WinRAR 3.80
*_
 
 
_*Spiele*_
_*Crysis*_
_*Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare 1*_
_*Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare 2*_
_*Mafia 2*_
_*Starcraft II
*_
 
 
_*Overlocking/Undervolting*_
_*Benchmarks*_
_*3D Mark 2006*_
_*PC Mark Vantage*_
_*Crysis
*_
 
 
_*Leistungsaufnahme*_
_*Temperatur*_
_*Zusammenfassung/Fazit*_
Einen ersten Benchmark habe ich bereits angefertigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man deutlich erkennen, welcher Leistungsvorteil sich durch den höheren Takt des Intel Q9550 ergibt.


  Ich habe Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten von Prozessoren, und würde den  i7-875K gern zum schwitzen bringen. Zum Vergleich kann ich einen Intel  Quadcore, der älteren Generation (Q9550), zum Vergleich heranziehen und  die Unterschiede aufzeigen. Ich werde mir für euch die Hände wund  benchen. Der i7 wird den Tag, an dem er vom Wafer gesägt wurde, noch  verfluchen. 

Ich freue mich darauf von euch zu hören.

*Freundliche Grüße, WaLLaCeXIV.*


----------



## erich74 (7. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Da ich mich sehr für Computerhardware interessiere, bewerbe ich mich als Testperson für den oben genannten Prozessor.
Ich bin 36 Jahre alt und bin ausgebildeter PC-Betreuer.
Ich habe sehr gute PC Kenntnisse was Hardware anbelangt.
Ich fing noch mit Windows 95 und der gesamten Hardware an.
Ich verfüge Privat über ein Intel 1156 System.
Meine Zusammenstellung:
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth i55
CPU: Intel core i5 750 mit einem Scythe Mugen II Kühler
Speicher: 4 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX 1600MHz
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 470 von Palit
HDD: Seagate mit 750 GB und 7200 RPM
ein DVD Brenner Laufwerk sowie ein Blu ray Laufwerk und ein 750 Watt Netzteil.
In sachen Overclocking habe ich auch Erfahrung, da sich ein Intel core i7 875k gut auf meinem Mainboard übertakten ließe.
Spiele und diverse Benchtools sind vorhanden, sowie eine Digitalkamera.
Über eine Zusammenarbeit mit Ihnen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## schemmi (7. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

da ich erst vor kurzem auf AMD umgestiegen bin und mit der OC Leistung bei AMD nicht so zufrieden bin, würde ich gerne mal wieder ein OC Monster testen. 
Ich arbeite in einem PC Fachgeschäft und habe auch ordentlich Erfahrung, was Hardware angeht.
Übertaktet habe ich schon zahlreiche Prozessoren, auf jedem Sockel, daher wäre mir der 875k ein ganz besonderer Leckerbissen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Schemmi


----------



## Lolm@n (7. September 2010)

*Bewerbung Thomas aka Lom@n*

Guten Tag PCGH Team

Ich würde mich auch bewerben um einen Lesertest durchzuführen. Wiso ich, denkt ihr euch warscheindlich, darum zähl ich kurz auf wiso ihr mich wählen sollt:

- Als wichtigstes muss ich dazu sagen ich hab 2 Systeme mit einem i5 750 und einem EVGA P55 SLI Board (eines gehört meinem Vater welcher ihn gern für den Test zur verfügung stellen) damit ich euch Vergleiche liefern kann.

- Mein Rechner hat ne Wasserkühlung womit ich ihn auf gute Temps kühlen kann, zudem ist im anderen Rechner ein Noctua NH-U12P verbaut womit ich ihn auch unter Luft Testen kann.

- Wie gesagt ich habe 2 mal ein EVGA P55 SLI, welche sich fürs OCen gut eignen.

- Ein Antec PurePower Quattro 1200W (momentan das beste OC NT) würde warscheindlich zum Testen für die extrem stabile Stromversorgung sorgen.

- Hab ne sehr gute Kamera (DSLR)

- Diagramme zu erstellen bzw. Fotobearbeiten ist kein Problem (bin Applikationsentwickler in Ausbildung.)

- Mein i5 brachte ich auch auf 4.0.. GhZ weiter testet ich ihn nicht. So hab ich auch erfahrung im OCen von 1156 CPU's, zudem hab ich ein QX6700 mit dem ich 3.92GHz schaffte (Core 2 QX6700 (2.66Ghz) processor wie man sieht ist das nicht schlecht.). Alle Werte wurden mit der Wasserkühlung erreicht.

- DDR3 Ram hab ich auch verschiedenen wobei ich ziemlich sicher meine 8GB Dominator Ram's brauchen werde denn die stecken das Ocen links weg.

- Und als letzter Punkt der wichtigste habe mit sicherheit genug Zeit um den Test zu machen.

Wie ich den Test gestallten werde kann ich euch natürlich auch mitteilen ich werde mehrere Tests machen zum Beispiel: Cinebench, 3D Mark Vantage, 3D Mark 06, PC Mark Vantage und noch verschiedenste Spiele (ich werde mit einer AMD Karte und ein Spiel mit PhysX auf dem CPU (z.B. Mafia II) mal schauen wie sich dort HyperThreading auswirkt und wie er sich sonst im vergleich zum kleinen Bruder dem i5 schlägt). Natürlich werd ich den i5 gegen den i7 antreten lassen (mit und ohne OC) zudem würde ich euch mitteilen wie Taktfreudig mein Modell ist und als vergleich meine beiden i5 noch höher treiben.
Natürlich wird auch das Inhaltsverzeichnis und viele Diagramm und noch mehr Text und Bilder dazu auf PCGH raufgeladen.
Weiter könnte ich auf Wunsch noch mit einem QX6700 @ Wakü und einem X3 720 BE @ X4 und @ Wakü testen was natürlich leicht schlechtere CPU's sind, jedoch der AMD CPU könnte in Games nahe an den i7 herankommen oder ihn gar überholen wie er sich schlagen würde wüsste ich auch gerne, jedoch bräuchte ich um es zu Testen den i7 als vergleich. 
Grafikkarten hätte ich einige und würde ich kurz vor dem Test entscheiden welche ich nehme (ihr könntet natürlich auch einfluss nehmen.).
Alle Tests werden grafisch ausgewertet, also als Diagramme dargestellt.

Das ist meine erste Bewerbung zu einem Lesertest, denn ich mache nicht nur wegen der HW mit, sondern kann bei dem Thema CPU auch mitreden und hoffentlich einen guten Lesertest abliefern. Weiter würde mich echt intressieren was dieser CPU wirklich kann und ihm einiges abverlangen. Ich würde mich extrem freuen wenn das zu stande käme.
Zudem will ich mal dem PCGH Team danken das sie immer wieder solch coole Aktionen starten find es echt Klasse 


MfG Thomas


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (7. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um einen Platz als Lesertester. Ich verfüge über ein LGA1156-System, mit einem Gigabyte GA-P55 UD3 und nutzte einen Intel Core i5-750 @ 3.5GHz bei 1,2V Spannung. Auf diesem Board liefen bereits ein i5-661 mit 4.1Ghz, mit dem ich erfolgreich experimentierte.

Mit Übertakten habe ich bereits viele Erfahrungen gemacht und weiß, worauf ich achten muss.
Ich setzte auf Luftkühlung: Als Kühler kommt ein EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.b zum Einsatz, der mir sehr treue Dienste leistet.

Mein Netzteil, ein BeQuiet Straight Power E7-600W sollte auch bei 1.4+V-Kernspannung noch ausreichend Reserven bieten.

Es wird sowohl mit Benchmarks als auch mit aktuellen Spielen ,wie z.B. Crysis, StarCraft II, Anno 1404: Venedig oder Metro 2033, gearbeitet


Über eine Rückmeldung freue ich mich!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
   DieChaplinMelone


----------



## Naumo (7. September 2010)

würd gerne mal schauen was des ding mit offenem multi drauf hat  mit meiner doch recht potenten wakü müsste da was drin sein!


----------



## pixelflair (7. September 2010)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben hier.

Für den Tests des i7-875k würde ich zu erst einmal die Hilfe eines guten Freundes zu Rate ziehen. Diese hat langjährige Erfahrung im OC-Bereich und kann mit vielen starken Ergebnissen aufwarten.

Ein kleiner Auszug allein nur aus seinen Leistungen:


Thunderbird C 1333 @ 1704 MHz @ 2,1V (Swiftech MCX462 + Delta)
Athlon XP 1800+ @ 1980 MHz @ 2,05V (Swiftech MCX462 + Delta)
Intel Pentium 4 1,6 @ 3200 MHz @ 1,8V (Vapochill PE)
Intel Pentium 4 2,6 @ 4025 MHz @ 1,65V (Vapochill XE)
Intel Pentium 4 EE 3,2 @ 4210 MHz @ 1,75V (Vapochill XE)
Athlon XP Barton 2500+ @ 3060 MHz @ 2,0V (Vapochill XE)
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 560J 3600 @ 5160 MHz @ 1,5V (Vapochill LS) 
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 570J 3800 @ 5236 MHz @ 1,5V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Pentium M 750 1,86 @ 3400 MHz @ 1,65V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Pentium D 955XE @ 5450 MHz @ 1,65V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core Duo T2600 2.16 @ 3400 MHz @ 1,5V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Celeron D 356 3,33 @ 6005 MHz @ 1,6V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Duo *Conroe* E6700 ES @ 4000 MHz @ 1,45V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Duo *Conroe* X6800 @ 4100 MHz @ 1,57V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Duo *Conroe* E6700 @ 4300 MHz @ 1.57V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Quad *Kentsfield* QX6700 @ 4314 MHz @ 1.60V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Duo *Allendale E4500 ES @ 4200 MHz @ 1.75V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Duo *Conroe* E4700 @ 4400 MHz @ 1.7V (Vapochill LS)
AMD Phenom II 940 @ 4200 MHz @1.504V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core 2 Duo E5300 @ 4704 MHz @ 1.575V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core i7 965 XE @ 4700 MHz @ 1.37V (Vapochill LS)
Intel Core i5 750 @ 4500 MHz @ 1.45V (Vapochill LS)


Als *Testsystem *würde uns folgendes zur Verfügung stehen:

Core i5 750 @ 4.5 GHz
Intel DP55KG
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws 7-7-7-24
8800 GTS 512MB @ 901/2300/1275 (Vgpu/Vdd modded)
2x Intel SSD Postville 80 GB G2 im Raid 0
Areca ARC-1210 
Enermax Galaxy 1000W
Vapochill Lightspeed @ CPU
Wasserkühlung @ GPU

In dem Test würden wir auf folgende Punkte eingehen:

-Leistung Spiele
-Leistung Benchmarks
-Leistung Bild/Videobearbeitung
-Temperaturen Idle/Last
-Übertaktungsfähigkeit der CPU (VCore usw.)
-Unterschied Standarttakt und Extrem-OC

Außerdem würden wir einen Vergleich zum i5-750 ziehen und ihn direkt vergleichen. Durch die Vapochill haben wir außerdem die Möglichkeit den i7 bis an seine Leistungsgrenze zu bringen.

Für sehr gute Fotos steht uns außerdem eine Nikon D90 mit diversen Objektiven und Blitzen zur Verfügung. Auch Videos in HD würden wir dann wahrscheinlich drehen (z.B. Testsystem).

Als weitere Vergleichssysteme stehen noch folgende Systeme zur Auswahl:

System1:
Core2Duo e8200@3,4Ghz
4 GB Mushkin DDR2
Nvidia 9800gtx+

Alles @Luftkühlung

System 2:
Core2Duo e6300
2GB DDR2
Ati 5450

Alles @Luftkühlung


Würden uns also echt freuen und würden euch einen Test der Luxusklasse präsentieren mit vielen Bildern und Videos.

Einen Einblick über meine "Schreibe" könnt ihr euch auf http://www.pixelflair.net/ machen. Dort schreibe ich über alles rund um die Fotografie.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

pixelflair


----------



## rabit (7. September 2010)

Hallo Comunity und Team PCGHX,

gerne würde ich diesen Test mit dem Prozessor durchführen.
Die Voraussetzungen kann ich vollstens erfüllen und freue mich diesen Review auch zu präsentieren ....
Gruß
Rabit


----------



## leorphee (7. September 2010)

Wow, das wäre ja mal was für mich, aber ich denke ich habe da eh kein Chance...


----------



## Bemme90 (7. September 2010)

*Hallo PCGHX,*

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest "Intel Core i7-875K".

Ich probiere gerne unterschiedliche Systeme aus, somit kann ich schon auf einige Systeme zurückblicken.

Die Euphorie begann mit einem Intel C2D E8400. 
Zwischenzeitlich folgte ein Athlon II X3 (momentanes 2. System) und ein Core i5-750 (momentanes 1. System).
Mit dem Thema "Overclocking" habe ich mich schon des öfteren befasst.

Ein System aus folgenden Komponenten könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen:

CPU: Um eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten, würde ich die gleichen Tests mit einem Core i5-760 und einem Pentium G6950 durchführen. 
CPU-Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Board: ASUS P7P55D-E
RAM: GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-24
Grafik (primär): (ATI) Radeon HD 5770 1024MB GDDR5 
Grafik (PhysX): nVidia Geforce 9800GTX 512MB GDDR3
PSU: beQuiet Dark Power 450 Watt P7
Platte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB + WD Caviar Blue 640 GB

Außerdem wäre ein AMD-System (auf Basis des Athlon II X3 440) ebenfalls für einen Vergleich vorhanden.

Aktuelle PC-Spiele sind vorhanden. Diese würden aber eher nebensächlich behandelt werden, da die meisten Spiele stark GPU-Lastig sind. Die Klassieker (Anno, GTA4, Mafia 2 o.ä.) werden natürlich trotzdem gebencht.
Mein Fokus liegt eher auf die CPU-Belastung, welche mit Rendering von HD-Videos, synthetischen Benchmarks und Datenkomprimierung getestet wird. Das bekannte und übliche Programm eben.

Aufnahmen würden mit meiner eigenen DSLR (Nikon D40) aufgenommen werden.

Als Referenz kann ich folgende selbstverfasste Tests (auf Computerbase) vorweisen:

ATI Radeon HD 5770 + nVidia Geforce 8600gt im PhysX - Test

Erfahrungsbericht ATI Radeon Sapphire HD 5770 1024MB - ForumBase

Unterschied zwischen PCIe x16, x8, x4 und x1

Thermalright HR-03 GT vs. Referenzdesign HD4850 512 MB

_____________________________________________________________________

*Zu meiner Person:*

Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und gelernter Industriekaufmann.
Momentan bin ich bei einem städtischen Energieunternehmen im Controlling tätig.

Um eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen.

Eine vorerst exklusive Veröffentlichung auf PCGH(X) ist natürlich selbstverständlich.

Viele Grüße Bemme90


----------



## TA2 (7. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

gerne und mit viel Freude würde ich den *Core i7-875K* testen und einen Testbericht schreiben. Ich besitze das Mainboard P55-GD80 von MSI, auf welchem
sich dank des Sockels 1156 die oben genannte CPU montieren lässt.
Die relevante Testumgebung habe ich folgend aufgelistet: 

*Das Testsytem:*

MB : 		MSI P55-GD80
RAM: 		3x 2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz CL8 (DDR 3)
Graka:		XFX GTX 260 XXX
2.Graka:	XFX 9800 GT (Physx)

Zurzeit besitze ich einen Core i7 860, welcher permanent auf 3,5 Ghz läuft.
Ich habe also auch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Übertakten. Auch die Anpassung der VCore Spannung ist mir vertraut.
Auch bei höheren Temperaturen, welche bei hohen Taktraten entstehen, sollte es kein Problem geben, da meine CPU wassergekühlt ist.
Bei höheren Taktfrequenzen der CPU würde Prime 95 zum Einsatz kommen, um einen stabilen Betrieb der CPU sicherzustellen.

Natürlich möchte ich die CPU auch durch Benchmarks jagen und sie anschließend mit meiner jetzigen CPU vergleichen.
Als synthetische Benchmarks würden z. B. Super PI, CINEBENCH und ScienceMark zum Einsatz kommen, während beispielsweise 3D Mark 06 neben den richtigen Spielen wie Mafia 2, GTA 4 etc. die Spielleistungen testet. 

Ich mache sehr gerne attraktive Fotos meiner Hardware und würde mich deshalb auch sehr darüber freuen, von dem 
Core i7-875K welche machen zu dürfen. 

Desweiteren habe ich die Möglichkeit, den Energiebedarf des gesamten Systems zu messen.

_________________________________________________________________


*Zu meiner Person:*

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und mache eine Ausbildung zum Systeminformatiker.
Ich freue mich über jede Hardware mit der ich mich beschäftigen kann, da ich ein allgemein großes Interesse daran habe.


Die von Ihnen gestellten Bedingungen sind mir bekannt und erfülle ich. 


Freundlich grüßt Sie

TA2


----------



## Genghis99 (8. September 2010)

Will bloss meinen Senf dazu geben. Klasse Aktion Das !


----------



## Cey (8. September 2010)

*Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,*

ich würde mich gerne für einen Lesertests des Intel Core i7-875K bewerben. Da ich selbst schon ausgiebig Erfahrung bei meinem eigenen Core i7-875K sammeln konnte, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert, im Rahmen dieses Lesertests den Besonderheiten dieser CPU genauer nachzuforschen und herauszufinden, ob und wie sie sich eigentlich genau profilieren kann.

Ich selbst bin 21 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich neben meinem Studium sehr ausgiebig mit der Technik von PCs, sodass ich nicht nur gerne daran bastle, sondern auch durch tägliche Recherche nach Neuigkeiten und Reviews auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge bin und mich damit auskenne, welche Merkmale der Core i7 als Lynnfield genau trägt und vor allem, was eines gutes Review ausmacht.

Mein Testsystem besteht aus einem EVGA P55 FTW 200 oder einem MSI P55-GD65-Mainboard, die sich beide durch gute Übertaktbarkeit auszeichnen. (Letzteres verwendet die PCGH ja auch selbst oft in ihren Benchmarks.) Bestückt wird das Mainboard mit 4 GB RAM (2x 2GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR31600 7-8-7), einer  128 GB Falcon SSD, einer Auzentech X-Fi-Forte, einer GTX 480 und einem Corsair HX750 Netzteil, sodass der Prozessor auf keinen Fall durch sonstige Komponenten verlangsamt werden und so die Benchmarkergebnisse verfälscht werden könnten. CPU und Grafikkarte werden mit einer leistungsstarken Wasserkühlung gekühlt, sodass ich zu einer für alle User brauchbaren Einschätzung der Übertaktungsfähigkeit gelangen kann.

*Dies wären die Inhalte meines Lesertests:*

Einführung und Eindruck des Testexemplars mit Fotos
Überblick über den Intel P55-Chipsatz
Spezifikationen und Besonderheiten des Intel Core i7 875K-Prozessors
Benchmarkreihe mit Standardtakt
Übertaktungserfahrung inkl. Benchmarks (Turbo off, SMT off/on):
a.    Maximaler Takt bei 1,2V, 1,3V und 1,4V Vcore und reiner BCLK-Erhöhung
b.    Maximaler Takt bei 1,2V, 1,3V und 1,4V Vcore und reiner Multiplikatorsteigerung
c.    Maximaler Takt bei 1,2V, 1,3V und 1,4V Vcore und gemischter Übertaktung (BCLK+Multi)
d.    Maximaler Takt bei 1,2V, 1,3V und 1,4V Vcore und gem. Übertaktung ohne SMT
e.    Benchmarkreihe bei 1,2V, 1,3V und 1,4 Vcore und gemischter Übertaktung sowie bei 1,4V ohne SMT (mit stabilem Maximaltakt für jede Spannung)
f.    Benchmarkreihe bei 1,3V Vcore: Vergleich zwischen nur BLCK/nur Multi/beides
 
Temperaturüberblick bei Wasserkühlung mit Standardtakt sowie 1,2V (gem.), 1,3V (nur BCLK, nur Multi, gem.) und 1,4V (gem.)bei max. möglichem Takt (Temperaturmessung bei Core Damage)
Stromverbrauch (mithilfe eines Brennenstuhl-Strommessgeräts) mit Standardtakt sowie 1,2V (gem.), 1,3V (nur BCLK, nur Multi, gem.) und 1,4V (gem.)bei max. möglichem Takt je in Spielen bzw. Core Damage
Zusammenfassung und persönliche Einschätzung

_Ich möchte diese Auswahl gerne begründen:_ Da es genügend bereits veröffentliche Tests zum Core i7-870 und auch teils schon zum i7-875K gibt, würde ich mich in meinem Lesertest auf die Kernfrage „Lohnt sich die Version mit freiem Multiplikator überhaupt?“ eingehen und deshalb besonderen Schwerpunkt darauf legen, den Vorteil von Multi-Übertaktung gegenüber BLCK-Übertaktung irgendwie in Zahlen fassen zu können (höherer Takt, Temperatur- oder Verbrauchsvorteile, besseres Abschneiden in Spielen oder Benchmarks, Uncore- vs. Core-Übertaktung). Natürlich wird eine grundlegende Einschätzung der Performance und Übertaktbarkeit in Form von Benchmarks den Test abrunden. Die drei gewählten Spannungen dienen als typische, für den Alltag geeignete Beispielspannung für Standardkühlung (1,2V), guter Luftkühlung (1,3V) und Wasserkühlung (1,4V), sodass die meisten User dank meines Tests sich ein gutes Bild davon machen können, ob diese CPU auch bei ihrem eigenen PC einen spürbaren Vorteil bietet.

Als Benchmarks werden spieletechnisch Starcraft II als Beispiel für ein stark CPU-abhängiges Spiel sowie Crysis als Beispiel für ein kaum CPU-abhängiges Spiel herhalten, je in mittleren Grafikdetails, die den Prozessor eher als Bremse entlarven können, und sehr hohen Grafikdetails, die eine Einschätzung geben können, ob die CPU bei einer starken Grafikkartenbelastung überhaupt noch viel ausmacht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Fokussierung auf zwei typische Spielevertreter eine umfangreiche Variation der Testparameter wie Core-Übertaktung/Uncore-Übertaktung/SMT ermöglicht und damit dieses Review nicht bloß eine überflüssige Wiederholung bereits von vielen Seiten durchgeführter Benchmarks darstellt, sondern auch neue, interessante Werte bringt. Der synthetische Benchmarks- und Office-Parcours würde aus Programmen wie z.B. Cinebench, wPrime, 3DMark, MP3-Kodierung und WinRAR bestehen; diese Auswahl sollte für einen zuverlässigen Performancevergleich zwischen den Übertaktungen und Übertaktungsarten ausreichen.

Man könnte fragen, warum ich nicht noch weitere CPUs zum Vergleich oder andere Kühler messen möchte. Die Antwort darauf habe ich schon gegeben: Da sich der Core i7-875K bis auf seine Übertaktungs-Andersartigkeit nicht vom Core i7-870 unterscheidet und es zu diesem schon viele Reviews gibt, die sich mit diesen beiden Apsekten befassen, möchte ich lieber diese Andersartigkeit des Core i7-875K genauer in Zahlen und Worte fassen anstatt bekanntes wiederholt zu veröffentlichen.

Selbstverständlich werde ich meine Ergebnisse in einen gut strukturierten Test mit aussagekräftigen Daten und übersichtlichen Diagrammen packen.

Den Bedingungen des Lesertests stimme ich gerne zu und würde mich sehr darauf freuen, als Tester engagiert zu werden!

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Lucas S./Cey*


----------



## diecheckernudel (8. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Mein Name ist Steven Sucrow, ich bin 17 Jahre und besuche derzeit das Gerhard-Hauptmann-Gymnasium in Berlin.

Ich selber besitze einen Mini-PC mit einem i5-750@3,2GHz. Ich besitze auch Erfahrung mit dem Erhöhen des V-Cores.
Da ich mir vor kurzer Zeit eine H70 von Corsair gekauft habe und diese mit einem weiteren Radiator und einem AGB bestücken werde, hat mein kleiner Computer großes Potenzial für Overclocking.
Außerdem würde ich noch einen weiteren CPU-Kühler verwernden, der bei mir momentan im Einsatz ist: Scythe Big Shiruken (aktuell in Verwendung).

Als Kamera würde ich meine H3 von Sony verwenden.
Um die CPU auszulasten, wurde ich Core-Damage verwenden.
Da ich sehr viel FSX (Flight Simulator X) fliege, würde ich auch die FPS mit dem i5-750 vergleichen.


Möchten Sie mein ganzes System erfahren? Klicken Sie dazu einfach meine Signatur an.


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie sich für mich entscheiden.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Steven Sucrow  alias  "diecheckernudel"


----------



## Springstil (8. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,​ 
Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich denke das ich die Erforderlichen Kenntnisse und Hardware für einen solchen Test besitze.
  Ich besitze die Möglichkeiten und Kenntnisse für so einen Test , da ich selbst als IT Spezialist in einer Firma (dessen Namen ich nicht nennen möchte zwecks Foren regeln "Werbung" aber gerne sende ich ihnen Bilder der Technik bzw. firmen Namen usw. )
  Desweiteren stehen meine Firma und ich im engen Kontakt mit Namhaften Herstellern wie z.b Gigabyte oder Asus.
  Mich interessiert vor allem wie die CPU sich gegen vergleichbare CPU´s (i5 und i7) schlägt. Dazu habe ich Zugriff auf einen Gossen Pool an CPU´s und anderer Hardware die sich zum testen bzw. zum Vergleich sehr gut eignen. 

  Hauptaufgaben Merk der Test wären unteranderem :
*Stabilität unter **Idel/Last
*
*OC /UC*

* Hitze mit Wasserkühlung und Original kühler Idle/Last (und Diverse andere kühler)*

*Geräusch Entwicklung im Idle/Last*

*Vergleich der CPU´s im Bench und anderen Anwendungen*

*Preis Leistung*


  Über die Entsprechende Kamera und Erfahrung in schreiben von Berichten verfüge ich natürlich auch da ich auch Angebote bzw  Kostenvoranschläge oder Gutachten schreibe bzw diese auch be legen muss in Bild und Schrift.

  Wie ihr seht verfüge ich über alle nötigen Kreterin die hierzu nötig sind um diesen Test durchzuführen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören.

  Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
  Kevin Brach aus NDK Mondorf​


----------



## Sp3cht (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

Des Intels Chip, würde ich sehr gern mal ordentlich rannehmen, indem ich ihn durch einen Berg voller, umfangreicher Tests jage. 

Hier mal ein Paar Begriffe, so quasi die Antipasti vor dem prima Piati 



Multimedia - Bereich
Herkömmliche Belastungs-/ Hitzetests
Overclocking bis der Arzt kommt 
Spiele (von Hardwarefressern, bis hin zu Oldschooltiteln)
Anwendungen (welche Anwendungen profitieren zb. vom HT? usw.)
Wie verhaltet er sich im gegensatz zu seinen Brüdern/Schwestern?
Ein abschließendes Begutachten bzw. Testbericht mit schönen Fotos

Mit euren AGB's bin ich selbstverständlich einverstanden und erfülle zudem jede dieser Voraussetzungen bis ins Detail.

Die Macht ist mit euch, und hoffentlich auch mit mir, denn mir würde es eine riesen Freude bereiten den Test durchzuführen.

Sp3cht


----------



## Tarfel (8. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

aktuell läuft mein PC mit mit einem I7-860 auf 3,6 GHZ übertaktet mit dem MSI-GD-65. Gekühlt wir der Prozessor von dem Megahalems. Auf diesem befinden sich ein ansaugender und wegblasender Lüfter von Noisblocker-Multiframe. Ich muss betonen das ich selbst auf meine HD5870 den MK-13 montiert habe. Ebenfalls mit 2 Silentlüfter. Das System ist also Silentoptimiert (Silent-Overclocking-Test). Wie Ihr auch so richtig sagt, der Silentfreak, achtet nicht auf niedrigste Temperaturwerte, sondern auf die Lautstärke und stabilität. Das würde ich natürlich und zwangsweise in meinem Test einbeziehen. Den CPU würde ich natürlich nicht nur auf das Overclockingpotential testen, sondern alles was man im Bios einstellen kann. Von SMT, über Turbomodus und Spannungen. Aber alles bleibt im Silentbereich. Testen kann ich alles an 3D Mark´s. Prime95 ist natürlich auch dabei. An spielen gibt es von meiner Seite aus Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Anno 1404, Metro 2033, Left 4 Dead 2. Falls es jemand interessiert, auch den FSX. 

Ich hoffes, als interessanter Bewerber in Frage zu kommen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel Weihmann


----------



## Asbasnowe (8. September 2010)

Hallo sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich gerne als Lesetester bei euch bewerben.

Über die Jahre habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Overclocking gemacht und bin stehts offen für neue Herausforderungen. 

Zurzeit nutze ich einen *i7 860*, der mit *4300mhz* *wassergekühlt* prime stabil bzw. für den Alltag stabil läuft. Mein Mainboard, das *Gigabyte P55 UD 4* erweist sich als ein sehr gutes Orverclocking mainboard, welches stabil mit einem *Baseclock von 210 mhz* läuft. Als Ram kommt der *G skill DDR3 Ribjaws (@2150mhz)* zum Einsatz welcher bestens für hohes Ram overclocking geeignet ist. Unter anderem kommt auch eine Wassergekühlte *XFX Hd* *5870* zum Einsatz *@1050/1350*, welche für ausreichend Power sorgt. Als Test hätte ich mir vorgestellt *den 860er i7 mit dem 875er* zu vergleichen. 

Natürlich werden alle Test mit bzw ohne HT, bzw. den Stromspartools C1E... getestet

Die Test stellen sich zusammen durch:
*Benchmarks:*
1. 3D Benchmarks ( 3D mark 06 / Vantage / PC Mark ....)
2. Unzip Benchmarks ( Winrar )
3. CPU Rendering ( Cinebench )
4. Games ( Crysis, Mafia 2, Just cause 2, GTA 4....)
5. SiSoft 2010 CPU Benchmarks
6. *Overclocking* (Höchstmöglichster Takt, alltags Taktrate, undervolting, Prime Stabil) und vergleich der Hitzeentwicklung mit *Wasserkühlung vs. Luftkühklung*
7. Verbrauch bzw Ernergieefizienz

als Kamera kann ich eine* Canon EOS 20D* zur verfügung stellen, welche mit Sicherheit gestochen scharfe Bilder schießen kann. 

Meine Wasserkühlung stellt sich zusammen aus einer Laing DCC 1 RT+ mit einem EK 3/8" Deckel mit gutem Durchfluss, einem Hardwarelab Black ICE GTX extreme 280 Radiator, bestückt mit 2x14er Noiseblocker PK-3 1700 rpm, einem Watercool Heatkiller Rev3. CPU kühler für den i7 und 1/2" dicke schläuche für einen guten Durchfluss. Die 5870 wird unter anderem durch einen EK FC 5870 gekühlt. Im Frontpannel ist ein Aquacomputer aquaero zu finden, der zur regulierung der Pumpe da ist.

Für nähere Informationen und Bildern zu meinem System:
sysProfile: ID: 136679 - Asbasnowe 

*Zu meiner Person:*

mein Name ist Alex,
seit ca. 3 jahren befasse ich mich mit großer Begeisterung für hardware, bzw Overclocking der Hardware. Zurzeit arbeite ich bei der Firma Dieffenbacher und befasse mich dort ausschließlich mit CAD Programmen wie Autocad, Medusa, Pro/E.... 

Aber selbstverständlich bin auch ein überzeugter Gamer und besitze alle aktuellen Games der letzen 2 Jahre.

Das war eine kleine Übersicht von meinem System und von mir^^.
Ich hoffe dass sie sich ein kleines Bild von mir und meinem System machen konnten und wünsche allen anderen die an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen *viel Glück* und noch weiterhin Freude am Overclocken


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (8. September 2010)

Ich werfe meinen Nick auch mal in den Topf.

Ein passendes System ist vorhanden ebenso ein "minderwertiges" System, genügend Programme und Spiele sowieso.
Der Test würde das ganze Feld abdecken, von Silent bis OC, LuKü und WaKü, usw.
Da ich der Meinung bin, dass die erschlagende Menge an Worten eher in den Testbericht gehört als in den Bewerbungstext, fällt letztere sehr knapp aus.

Viel Glück an die Mitbewerber.


----------



## derP4computer (8. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, Hallo Pcgameshardware Team, Hallo Moderator, 

ich würde sehr gerne den Intel Core i7-875K zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.

Weil ich mit Intel so gut wie gar keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und das jetzt für eine gute Gelegenheit halte.
Weil ich regelmäßig hier im Forum unterwegs bin und keine zusätzliche Arbeit nach Feierabend scheuen will.
Weil ich dann meinen Sockel 939 ausmustern kann, mir einen Sockel 1156 Mainboard kaufen werde, extra dafür.
Weil .................... es gibt noch so viele Gründe, .......... ich liebe meine(n) PC(s) und lasse meine Frau die Fotos machen.! 
Weil .................... ich zwei Systeme (X2 und X4 AMD) zum Vergleich habe, ........... ähm Spiele??? (Sims 3 und Anno 1404), Benchmark 03,05,06, usw. kein Problem das kriege ich hin.!

MfG

P.S. Ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen.!


----------



## JonnyDee (9. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH- Team,

da ich nun fast jeden Tag bei euch auf der Seite rumhirsche  habe ich mir mal überlegt mich bei euch anzumelden. Ein bekannter von mir ist bereitz Mitglied bei euch und macht auch bei HWbot mit, heist glaube Speedoo.

Davon abgesehen interessiere ich mich seit ca. 3 Jahre für Hardware und habe das OC an eine e8600 gelernt bzw. alles durch lesen selber eingeprügelt. Bis jetzt habe noch keine CPU, Board, Ram oder Krakka geschrottet.  Der e8600 E0 lief auf 4,0GHz 1,32v mit Luftkühlung CPU 55°C Cores 72°C 


Nun habe ich gelesen das Ihr ein Lesertester für den i7 875K sucht. Da ich ein Sockel 1156 System habe passt es sehr gut. Sonstige Hardware meines *Systems ist für OC ausgelegt*, siehe mein System, und Mein Tower bietet zusätzlich mit *2x 200mm, 1x 230mm und 1x 140mm* denke ich ausreichent Kühlung. Des weiteren kann ich Spielebenchmarks auch auch FullHD testen.


*Mein Testsystem würde dann wie folgt aussehen*

CPU: i7 875k + Noctua NH-U12P
Board: Asus Maximus III Gene
Ram: 2x 2GB G.Skill Ribjaws 1600MHz 7-7-7-24
Krakka: Zotac GTX 260² AMP
HDD: WD VR 300GB
NT: Cougar CM 700
Windows 7 Ultimate 64

folgende Benches wären machbar:

Crysis Benchmark
Far Cry 2 Benchmark
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Call of Duty 6 Modern Warfare 2
NFS Shift
usw. auch ältere Titel sind dabei

Spiele Benches mit Auflösung
1024x768 jeweils 1x/2x/x4x/8x MSAA + 4x bzw. 16x AF
1280x1024 1x/2x/x4x/8x MSAA + 4x bzw. 16x AF
1600x1280 1x/2x/x4x/8x MSAA + 4x bzw. 16x AF
1920x1080 1x/2x/x4x/8x MSAA + 4x bzw. 16x AF


Prime 95 Stabitest
Linx Stabitest
3DMark Vantage Performace + High + High End
Aquamark (sofern auf Windows 7 geht)
und ma gucke was ich von der HWbot page an Benchmarks noch nehmen werde 


folgende Tools stehen zur verfügung

Speedfan
HWMonitor
CoreTemp
GPU-Z
CPU-Z
MSI Afterburner
Fraps



Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich einer eurer Lesertester sein darf  

MfG

JonnyDee


----------



## PingPong (10. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich gerne für euren Lesertest mit dem Core i7-875K bewerben.. Wie Ihr sicherlich aus meiner Signatur ersehen könnt, besitze ich zwar im Moment noch kein Sockel 1156er System, wäre aber gerne dazu bereit, umzusteigen  Fehlen würde mir ja dann eh nur ein anderes Mainboard + RAM. Meine Kenntnisse in Sachen OC würde ich durchaus als "befriedigend" bezeichnen. Doch wie heisst es so schön??? Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Zum Testen hätte ich einige aktuelle Spiele, wie z.B. Crysis, Crysis Warhead, STALKER CoP oder auch CoD 6 MW. Gegenüberstellen könnte ich dem Sockel 1156 Pendanten dann einen weit verbreiteten und immernoch recht flotten Sockel 775 CPU aus meiner Signatur. Also liebes PCGH-Team, gebt mir die Chance für meinen ersten Lesertest!! Ich werde alles geben und euch bestimmt nicht enttäuschen..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Th3 GhOst (10. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit melde ich mich zum Lesertest des Intel Core i7-875K an.
Ich besitze ein Intel Core i5-750, Asus Maximus III Formula, 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 1600er RAM Module und eine EVGA GTX 470.
Testen würde ich den i7 sehr gerne um mich mit HT vertraut zu machen und die mehr leistung gegen über dem i5 ausloten.
OC kenntnisse besitzte ich. 
Mein i5 läuft auf 3,8GHz was für den Spielealltag reicht.
Natürlich werde ich den i7 aber bis ein seine grenzen jagen und auch alles dokumentieren.
Benchen kann ich mit allen gängigen Benchmarkprogrammen.
Dazu kommen jedemenge Spiele mit denen ich die Tägliche Spieleleistung testen kann.
Als Beispiel wären da: Starcraft II, Crysis (+ Warhaed), Mafia II, COD4+6, Bf:BC2, Metro, Left 4 Dead 1+2 und noch einiges anderes.
Diese Games kann ich alle in Auflösungen bis zu 1920x1200 testen.
Für die Bilder steht mir meine Canon Eos 450D zurseite.
Da dies mein erster Lesertest sein könnte werde ich natürlich mit vollem elan an die sache ranngehen und mir die größe mühe geben.
Ich hoffe ich kann euch damit überzeugen.
Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen und entspannten Tag welcher ruhig ausklingen soll und in einem netten Wochenende übergehen kann.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## IN-Freak (10. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne bei Ihnen als Tester des Intel Core i7-875K bewerben. Ich habe bereits einen i5-750 auf msi p55-gd65 Mainboard, diesen auch dank Scythe Mugen 2 auf 4,06 Ghz übertaktet. Wenn Sie wünschen könnte ich diese beiden Systeme auch gegeneinnander antreten lassen.Als Benchmarks würde ich den Cinebench, Truecrypt, 3d Mark 06,05 und 03 nutzen,und zudem die Spiele Crysis, GTA 4, CoD 6, Left 4 dead 2, NFS Shift usw. nutzen. Ich kann alle Auflösungen bis 1920 x 1080 ausprobieren, mit AA oder ohne AA ist Ihnen überlassen
Mein Testsystem würde dann wie folgt aussehen:

Intel Core i7-875K mit Scythe Mugen 2
2 x 2 Gb DDR3-1333 Ram
Gainward gtx 260 golden Sample
Corsair 620 Watt Netzteil
Samsung F3 1000 GB
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Zur Messung der CPU-Temperatur würde ich die Tools Speedfan, Core Temp und CPU-Z benutzen, als Stabilitätstest Prime 95. 

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bastel bereits seit 3 Jahren an PC's herum habe also schon so einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt, meinen jetzigen auch selbst zusammengebaut^^


Bei Interesse bitte melden, würde mich freuen wenn sie auf mich zukommen würden.


----------



## Ace (10. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

würde mich sehr freuen das feine Stück mal zu Testen und Bewerbe mich hiermit bei euch.
Da ich von beginn des Sockel 1156 schon dabei bin und ich auch schon sehr viel CPU's(750,760,860,870 661) in meinem Besitz hatte, 
konnte ich auch alle auf ihre OC Fähigkeiten und ihre Spieleigenschaft Testen.P55 Mainboards hatte ich auch schon diverse gehabt.
Ich würde sehr gerne den Test für PCGH und ihre User ausführen.

Zum CPU Test steht folgende Hardware zur Verfügung:

*Mainboard:*
1x EVGA P55 Classified 200 
1x EVGA P55 Micro
*CPU:
*Core i5-760(4,4Ghz) ,eventuell noch ein i7-860
*Grafik:*
1x XFX HD5850BE
*Ram:
*4GB Geil Evo Two 2000Mhz
*Monitor:
*22" Samsung 2233RZ 
*Betriebssystem:
*Window7 64Bit

Dazu kommt noch eine gute WaKü,die der ganzen Herr der Lage sein wird.
Natürlich ist auch die gängige Benchmark Software vorhanden,sowie
Spiel (GTA IV,BBC2,COD4,World at War,CODMW2,Assassins Creed 1+2,Split Second und diverse.)
Energiemessgerät zur Leistungsaufnahme(Idle und Last) sowie Digital Multimeter stehen ebenfalls zu Verfügung.
Dazu hat das EVGA Classified sehr gute Eigenschaften im OC Bereich und ich kann damit direkt die Spannungen am Board messen.
Dazu würden ich auch verschiedenen Vcore Bereichen austesten um zeigen was die CPU an Leistung hat
und welche Schwächen sie bietet.Das gleiche was die Leistung in Spiele angeht,zb.(BBC2 mit Standard Takt,3,2Ghz-3,5Ghz-3,8 usw.)
sowie max. Frames bei verschiedenen Settings.

Den OC Test würde ich mit Prime 95 sowie LinX ausführen,da diese die 2 gängigsten Programme sind und auch langen.
Natürlich werden auch schöne Bilder für die User gemacht und einen ordentlicher Testbericht geschrieben.
Im Sysprofil unten findet ihr noch einige Sachen zur Hardware usw.

Das war es von mir 

mfg
Olli


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Bencher des Intel i7-875K.

Ein billiger Intel Prozessor mit freien Multiplikator, doch was bringt dieses Feature?

In meinem Test würd ich auch die Übertaktung im Vergleich zu einem festen Multiplikator machen, ob auch ein normaler i7-870 das gleich Ergebniss erreichen könnte. auch finde ich sehr interessant, wie hoch sich die CPU mit dem Boxed Kühler takten lässt. Ich perönlich finde die Boxed Lösung nicht schecht. Natürlich wird auch starke Luftkühlung getestet.

Aber natürlich spricht ein "K" Prozessor Bencher an. Ich würde die CPU unter Dice benchen. Genug Ehrfahrung habe mit Trockeneis oder LN2 schon gesammelt. Auch hier teste ich die Nötigkeit des offenen Multis. 

In beiden Bereichen, Luft und Extrem, werden alle gängigen Benchmarks durchgeführt, von synthetischen Benchmarks wie SuperPi oder WPrime, bis zu cpu-lastige Spiele.

Ich konnte schon OC-Ehrfahrung mit Sockel 775,1366 und AM3 machen, aber leider habe ich kein Sockel 1156 Mainboard. Ich habe jetzt etwas Geld zur Seite gelegt, wenn die Lesertestbestätigung kommt, bestell ich ein Mainboard. OC-Ram ist schon vorhanden. Dominator GT mit Elpida Hyper MGH-E, sowie ein starkes Netzteil.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte sie überzeugen,

mit freundlichen Grüßen, Eiswolf93


----------



## KevinKnoth (11. September 2010)

Hallo Stephan,
du willst einen ausführlichen und professionellen Testbericht, dann hast du gerade den richtigen Typ gefunden. Der i7 ist sehr interessant und wird einiges über sich ergehen lassen.
Mfg
Kev


----------



## Cyberburn (11. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne den Core i7-875K testen da ich das system habe und kann die Bedingungen erfüllen.


MFG

Cyberburn


----------



## SaKuL (11. September 2010)

KevinKnoth schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> du willst einen ausführlichen und professionellen Testbericht, dann hast du gerade den richtigen Typ gefunden. Der i7 ist sehr interessant und wird einiges über sich ergehen lassen.
> Mfg
> Kev





Cyberburn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde gerne den Core i7-875K testen da ich das system habe und kann  die Bedingungen erfüllen.
> 
> ...




Mal schnell im Forum anmelden und vielleicht bekommt man ja gratis eine  CPU

Gruß SaKuL

EDIT: gut, ihr seit schon länger angemeldet, aber ich finds trotzdem komisch mit den einem, respektiven vier Beiträgen.


----------



## snajdan (11. September 2010)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Intel Core i7-875K Lesertest bewerben.
Erst möchte ich mich vorstellen. Ich heiße Patrick, bin 21 Jahre jung, und absolviere gerade meine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker. Erfahrung im Prozessor & Übertaktungsbereich sind vorhanden und habe auch schon diverse CPU's ( angefangen mit meinem ersten richtigen PC in dessen ein AMD 64 3200+ S939, über ein AMD 64 3700+ gegen ende arbeitete. Als Mainboard hatte ich dafür das soweit beste Mainboard meiner Meinung nach. Das DFI LanParty NF4-Ultra. Dieses habe ich geliebt, da es keine Zicken gemacht hat. Einfach ein Sahnestück <3 Dann bin ich zum Intel Core2Duo übergegangen ( E6300 und gegen Ende eine Q9650 ). Mitterweile bin ich beim Core-i5-750 angelangt, welcher bei mir auf 4GHz nach vielen Testversuchen stabil läuft. Immerhin habe ich hier ein Maximus III Formula und Corsair Dominators GT DDR3-2000er RAM's verbaut, welche viel Potenzial nach oben haben. Übertakten ist daher kein Problem für mich.

Ich gehe sehr behutsam mit Hardware um und werde mich langsam ans Limit tasten. Falls ich für einen Test ausgewählt werden sollte, werde ich dieses "Monster" für den Sockel 1156 natürlich so vielen Benchmarks wie nur möglich aussetzen, immerhin soll sich dies in einem ausführlichen Lesertest-Bericht wiederspiegeln. Dazu zählen dann Benchmarks von möglichst vielen aktuellen Spielen und Stabilitätsprogrammen in der ich die Temperaturanstieg unter starker Last wiedergeben kann. 

Dies wird verpackt in einem wunderschönen Artikel, samt Inhaltsverzeichnis. Angefangen von einer Einleitung, dem Einbau, ersten Testversuchen, dem Feinschliff und einer Benchmark-Übersicht. Zu guter Letzt wird alles durch ein Fazit abgerundet. Natürlich dürfen Bilder nicht fehlen 


Als Kamera besitze ich eine 10MP-Kamera und besitze auch die Erfahrung damit umzugehen. Denke soweit passt alles und nun komme ich zu meiner Hardware

Intel Core i5-750 @ 4GHz ( gekühlt von einem EKL Nordwand )
Asus Maximus III Formula
2x DDR3-2000 2GB Corsair Dominator GT RAMs
Zotac GeForce GTX275 1792MB Version
600Watt BeQuiet Dark Power Netzteil
Und viel Platz in meinem Gehäuse dank der Coolermaster HAF Series


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für einen Lesertest bei PCGH ausgewählt werde.


MfG
Patrick


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. September 2010)

Hallo, 
auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Aktuell verfüge ich über einen Phenom II X3 720 BE + 8GB DDR3-1333 und würde mir für den Test eine passende S1156-Platine kaufen. Als Betriebssystem kann ich Vista x64/x86, Win7 x64/x86 und zusätzlich XP Pro x32 für den Test verwenden.
Als Grafikkarte steht momentan eine GTX 260 216 GS zur Verfügung und als Netzteil das Cougar Power 400, NesteQ ASM XZero XZ-400 400W und ggf. ein HEC-300TE-2WX.

Für Photos habe ich eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38 und für die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme verwende ich das Voltcraft Energy Check 3000.

Daher würde ich dann den Prozessor mit dem X3 vergleichen, u.a. würde folgendes anstehen:


 Leistung bei gleichem Takt
 Leistung des i7 bei einem deaktivierten Kern
 Maximaler Takt (ohne und mit Spannungserhöhung)
 Minimale Spannung (untervolten)
 Leistungsaufnahme bei Übertaktung, Spannungserhöhung etc.
 Temperaturen bei den Settings mit zwei verschiedenen Kühlern (Achilles, Big Shuriken)

Zu dem Test würde ich gerne noch die USB3.0-Leistung der AMD-Plattform und der Intel-Plattform mittels USB3.0-Karte und einer externen Sata-Platte im USB3.0-Gehäuse vergleichen. Ebenso würde ich gerne untersuchen, wie SMT die Leistung des Prozessors unter Windows 7 und Vista beeinflusst.

Die Software zum Testen ist unter anderem CoD2, CoD4, Crysis, 3DMark06 und natürlich Supreme Commander.

Würde mich sehr freuen, für euch den Lesertest anfertigen und dem I7 auf den Zahn fühlen zu dürfen.

MFG,
Kreisverkehr


----------



## m1ch1 (11. September 2010)

hi
ich würde auch gern den lesertest machen. 
ich würde vorwiegend die oc möglichkeiten und die performance in spielen testen, aber auch benchmarks kämen nicht zu kurz. als vergleich würde der core i5 750 genommen werden. (gekühlt wird mit einem megahlems mit 2 apache lüftern)
ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die ehre bekommen würde die cpu zu testen.
MfG M1ch1


----------



## mugger (11. September 2010)

Hallo,  

ich möchte euer Intel Tester werden  

Ich habe Jahrelange Erfahrungen im Overclocking & Underclocking. 
(kam vom C64 über Amiga zum PC)  

Ich betrieb in den letzten Jahren meist 2 Rechner:  
Einen OC PC PC für Spiele (E8200) und einen Alltags PC, der lautlos und extrem sparsam mit den Strom umging (AMD LE-1100).   

Da Intel mit der i Reihe alles richtig gemacht hat, habe ich jetzt nur noch einen Rechner mit einem i3, weil dieser sehr sparsam ist aber auch sehr leistungfähig.  

Ich weiß mit Prime95 und anderen Benchmarktools umzugehen und weiß auch, dass nicht immer prime stabiles OC auch bei Spielen hält und bedenke dieses beim OC'en.  

Digitalkamera ist vorhanden - und das Wissen, wie man etwas gut in Szene setzt.  

Freue mich jetzt schon sehr darauf meine Ergebniss mit der PCGH Community zu teilen!

MfG


----------



## PC-Snoopy83 (12. September 2010)

Hallo ihr PC-Enthusiasten

habe grosses interesse an den Core-i Prozessoren von Intel. Wäre bereit diese CPU mit sehr viel liebe und grossem anreiz auf allen ebenen, von Idle über Midle bis Voll-last zu Testen. kann die CPU auch auf media tauglichkeit testen mit hilfe eines Blu-Ray laufwerks, weil diese doch eine beachtliche leistung benötigen. Arbeite gern mit mehreren anwendungen und programmen gleichzeitig, und meine vorlieben sind natürlich filme und videos in Full-HD.
bin ausserdem seit ich mit dem PC angefangen habe (intel 386), Intel fan und auch Intel nutzer. 
intel-chip ahoi


----------



## Erzbaron (12. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei euch für den Lesertest des Core i7 875k.

Zwar bin ich aktuell AMD User aber gegen genau diese Plattfoerm müsste der "kleine" Core i7 antreten.

Natürlich würde ich mir noch ein vernünftiges Mainboard organisieren ... 

Ansonsten erfülle ich auch alle anderen Teilnahmebedingungen, ich bin in der Lage einen Prozessor zu übertakten (sh. mein System in der Signatur), ich kann ordentliche Berichte schreiben (sh. Netzteilunterforum ^^) ...und für ordentliche digitale Fotos habe ich mir im Zuge meines aktuellen Netzteil Roundups auch eine entsprechende Ausrüstung organisiert 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir die Chance gebt einen tollen CPU Test zu schreiben ... zumal ich diese Sockel 1156 Plattform auch für weitere Netzteiltests gut gebrauchen kann 

Also, Erzbaron for the win


----------



## darkniz (12. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde sehr gern den Intel Core i7-875K testen. Ich habe einige Erfahrung mit dem Sockel 1156 und Overclocking, da mein Benchsystem auf dem Sockel 1156 basiert. 

*Testsystem*
Intel Core i5-750
Asus P7P55D-Deluxe
2x OCZ Platinum PC3-12800
2x OCZ Platinum PC3-16000
MSI R5770 Hawk
Corsair HX520W

Für den Test würde ich den Intel Boxed Kühler, den Zalman CNPS 9700 LED und eine Wasserkühlung bestehend aus Watercool Heatkiller Rev. 3, Innovatek HPPS Plus und Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 verwenden. 

Folgendes habe ich für den Lesertest geplant:
- Vergleich zum Intel Core i5-750
- Untervolting
- Alltagsoverclocking mit den verschiedenen Kühlern, verschiedenen Spannungen und Taktraten
- Overclocking für Benchmarks bzw. max. Takt
- Wärmeentwicklung mit den verschiedenen Kühlern
- Stromverbrauch mit Standardtakt, Overclocking und Stromsparfunktionen
- Synthetische Benchmarks, Spielebenchmarks und Anwendungssoftware mit verschiedenen Taktraten
- Vorteil vom freien Multiplikator testen

Ich hatte schon einmal die Möglichkeit einen Lesertest zu schreiben (Lesertest des CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower) und der Lesertest des Intel Core i7-875K würde wieder sehr gewissenhaft und ausführlich ausgeführt werden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme, den Intel Core i7-875K zu testen.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Beerbelly (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Seht diese Zeile als Bewerbung für den CPU-Test an. Bin eigentlich seit Jahren begeisterter AMD-User und würde gern mal wieder einen eigenen Vergleich zu INTEL ziehen.

Die Anforderungen erfülle ich, und würde mich freuen ein Board für diese CPU organisieren zu müssen.


----------



## xTc (12. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester für den Intel Core i7-875K bewerben. Die von Euch angegebenen Bedingungen erfülle ich alle. Gute Fotos und eine ordentliche "Schreibe" sind ebenfalls vorhanden. In meiner Signatur findet Ihr einige Links zu Reviews, die ich hier aktuell im Forum veröffentlicht habe.

Ein entsprechendes Test-Setup ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Der Core i7-875K wird sich auf einem Gigabyte P55A-UD7 beweisen müssen. Passender Arbeitsspeicher mit Overclocking-Potenzial ist natürlich auch vorhanden. Die Grafikausgabe wird wahlweise von einer GeForce GTX 460/480 oder eine R5870 Lightning übernommen.
Auch wenn Vergleichssysteme (Phenom II X6 und Core i7-9x0) zur Verfügung stehen, möchte ich auf unzählige Plattformvergleiche verzichten und mich primär nur um den Core i7-875K kümmern.

Im Fokus des Test steht primär herrauszufinden, ob sich ein K-Prozessor für den normalen "Gaming-Rechner" lohnt und ob er alternative zu Extreme-Editions ist. Weiterhin wird geprüft, wie gut sich der Prozessor übertakten(Speichertakt, BLCK, und Gesamttakt) lässt. Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturen (mit verschiedenen Kühllösungen), sowie Benchmarks (Spiele und auch synthetisch) sind natürlich auch Teil des Tests.

Mein Test wird wohl sehr Overclocking- und Leistungsorientiert. Da der K-Prozessor auf ein bestimmtes Einsatzgebiet zielt, soll er dort auch getestet werden. Schließlich fährt man mit einem Ferrari auf der Rennstrecke und zum Brötchenholen nimmt man den Fiat. 

Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch zu hören und möge der Beste gewinnen. 


Gruß


----------



## Professor Frink (12. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich als Tester für den i7-875K.
*Wieso ich ?*
Angefangen zu benchen habe ich mit Sockel775, den Löwenanteil meiner OC-Erfahrungen habe ich allerdings mit meinem Sockel 1366 System gemacht. Ein freier Multiplikator stand für mich nie zur Debatte, das gab es einfach nur bei diesen unerschwinglichen 1000€ Prozessoren. Doch als mir beim Extrem-OC langsam Werte wie Uncore-, und Ramtakt im Nacken zu sitzen begannen, schielte ich doch neidisch zu meinem Benchbruder Zcei, der mit seinem Phenom 955BE solche Probleme nicht hatte. Ein Blick auf den Markt und in mein Portemonnaie holten mich aber schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Damit war das Thema erstmal von Tisch. Irgendwann las ich dann einen Artikel über neue, multiplikatorfreie Prozessoren von Intel, doch die Freude währte aufgrund des (für mich falschen) Sockels nur kurz.
Einen neuen Prozessor kaufen ? geht klar, aber auchnoch ein neues Board ?
Das war etwas zuviel des Guten.
Aber jetzt sehe ich hier eine Chance diesen Prozessor testen zu können und wenn ich ihn umsonst kriege, werde ich mir auch ein Board für ihn kaufen um ein eigenständiges Benchsystem aufzubauen.
*
Welche Hardware habe ich zu bieten ?*
Als Board habe ich an ein Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 gedacht. Ich habe mich bewusst für dieses relativ billige Board entschieden, da es meiner Meinung nach das am meisten von Intel beabsichtigte Testszenario ist. Jemand der nicht viel ausgeben will, sich aber trotzdem an das übertakten herantraut. Tests dieses bewusst billigen Prozessors mit Boards die teurer sind als er selbst finde ich zwar informativ, aber den Sinn dieses Produkts geben sie kaum wieder. Meine restliche Hardware besteht aus 
- 4GB G.Skill Pi-Series DDR3-1333 CL7
- GTX 460
- 750W Seasonic Netzteil
- Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
- 2x WD Caviar Black 500GB
- Der8auer CX Rev. 2 Kupferpot fürs extrem-OC
- Stromverbrauchsmessgerät
- Multimeter

*Wie wird mein Test aussehen ?*
In den 4 Wochen Testlaufzeit beabsichtige ich, von meinem Mainsystem komplett auf das System mit den 875k umzusteigen um - quasi nebenbei - Praxiserfahrungen machen zu können. 
+ Ist der Prozessor auch auf stock zu gebrauchen ?
+ Ist der Boxedkühler erträglich und wie warm lässt er die CPU werden ? 
+ Lastet er meine GTX 460 aus ?
+ Wie schlägt er sich in prozessorlastigen Spielen wie GTA IV und ANNO 1404.

Da diese CPU aber nun offensichtlich zum übertakten gemacht ist, werde ich hier auch meinen Schwerpunkt legen. Ich habe mir einen kleinen Benchparcours zusammengestellt durch den ich den Prozessor einmal mit den jeweils höchsten Settings von Boxedkühlung, Wasserkühlung und Trockeneis scheuchen werde.
Ich hatte gedacht an:
+ CPU-Z
+ SuperPI
+ PiFast 
+ WPrime
+ GTA IV
+ Anno 1404
+ 3Dmark06

Die ersten vier offensichtlich um die theoretische Leistung festzustellen, GTAIV und Anno, da sie sehr prozessorlastige Spiele sind. Das trifft auch für den 3DMark06 zu, hier wird sich zeigen wieviel das Übertakten wirklich bringt, da meine GTX 460 kaum limitieren dürfte.
Um den Diagrammwahnsinn in Grenzen zu halten, beabsichtige ich ein Diagramm pro Benchmark zu erstellen, in das dann die Werte unter Boxed, Wasserkühlung und Trockeneis eingetragen werden. Zusätzlich teste ich die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems mit/ohne OC.

Was allein in diesen Diagrammen leider wenig zum Ausdruck kommen wird, ist eigentlich der Kernpunkt des Prozessors, die Multiplikatorfreiheit, also werde ich neben den Benchmarks einen längeren Erfahrungsbericht zum übertakten dieser CPU schreiben, insbesondere im Vergleich zum i7-920 der immernoch weit verbreitet und beliebt ist.
Für Fotos steht mir eine Canon EOS 500D zu Verfügung, mit der ich auch umzugehen weiß. Sie wird eine hohe Bildqualität sichern.
Mein oben schon erwähner Benchbruder zcei wird mir bei diesem Test helfen und wir hoffen, dass dabei auchnoch ein paar Punkte für unser HWBOT-Team rausspringen werden !

ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Prozessor für PCGH testen zu dürfen
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Professor Frink


----------



## doNmartinez (12. September 2010)

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben. Eure Anforderungen erfülle ich. Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ich seit Jahren PCGH-Testberichte lese und selbst beim Kauf akribisch auf die Leistung der Hardware achte, wäre ich sehr interessiert daran einen der ersten Prozessoren mit offenem Multiplikator für den Mainstream-Bereich zu testen. Ich besitze verschiedene Intel, wie auch AMD-Systeme, um mir ein Bild von der Leistung machen zu können. Vor allem habe ich im Moment in meinem Hauptrechner eine übertaktete i5-750 CPU, die ich gerne im Overclocking-Vergleich gegen den i7-875k antreten lassen würde. Passend dazu besitze ich G.Skill DDR3-1600Mhz Ram und eine per Bios-Mod übertaktete Gigabyte GTX280@GTX285. Spiele und Programm technisch, bin ich mit so ziemlich allen gängigen Testmitteln ausgestattet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Martin.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng (12. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team!
Auch ich möchte mich als langjähriger Leser der Zeitschrift und Neuling des Forums bewerben. Vielleicht kennt mich ja sogar der ein oder andere Redakteur aus dem Forum von 3DCenter. 

Ich habe bereits meine Erfahrungen mit Übertaktung gemacht; auch auf dem anfangs als problematisch geltenden Sockel 1156, auf dem mein momentanes Hauptsystem aufbaut. 

Als *Testsystem* würde dann auch dieses System zum Einsatz kommen:  

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 750 (auf 4GHz übertaktet)
*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2
*Mainboard:* Asus P7P55D-E Pro
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x 2GB Mushkin (bis DDR3-2000/PC3-16000U @ CL 9)
*Festplatten:* Corsair Force 120GB SSD (Sandforce), als Massenspeicher Festplatten von Hitachi und WD
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GeForce GTX 480 (und eine GTX 460 die ich aber nur bei Mafia 2 für Apex genutzt habe)
*Soundkarte:* AuzenTech X-Fi Forte 7.1
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Professional x64 (und Windows XP Professional)
*Netzteil:* Seasonic 650W

*Sonstiges:* Ich verfüge auch über ein Strommessgerät, eine Digitalkamera und eine Beleuchtung mit Tageslichtcharakter und habe schon Erfahrung mit Produkt-Fotografie. Stromverbrauchsmessungen und vernünftige Fotos sind somit für mich kein Problem. 

Beim Test kommt es mir vor allem auf Praxisnähe und den Vergleich zu anderen Produkten an. Ich würde den Prozessor daher mit dem Core i5 750 vergleichen und verstärkt auf Spielebenchmarks setzen. Auch die von mir eingesetzten synthetischen Benchmarks und Anwendungen weisen überwiegend einen starken Praxisbezug auf. 
Testen will ich unter anderem wie sich die Prozessoren bei gleichem Takt verhalten (Was bringt SMT?) und was XMP und die Möglichkeit DDR3 Module mit 1600MHz zu betreiben in der Praxis bringt. Zudem will ich einen ausgiebigen Ausblick auf die maximal erreichbaren Taktfrequenzen mit Luftkühlern wagen. 

Meine (vorläufige) *Gliederung* sieht wie folgt aus: 

*1. i7 875k im Detail *Datenvergleich mit anderen Core i7 und Core i5 Prozessoren
    Lieferumfang
Vergleich des mitgelieferten Kühlers mit dem Boxed-Kühler des Intel Core i5 750​*2. Vorstellung des Testsystems*
*3. Theoretische Benchmarks & Anwendungsbenchmarks *7-Zip
    Cinebench
    Truecrypt
    Paint.NET (PDNBench)
    wPrime
    x264 HD Benchmark​*4. Spiele Benchmarks*Anno 1404
    ArmA 2
    Crysis
    Farcry 2
    GTA IV
    Mafia 2​*5. Leistungsaufnahme*
*6. Temperaturen*
*7. Übertaktung*Benchmarks
    Leistungsaufnahme
    Temperaturen​*8. Fazit*

Gebt einem Neuling eine Chance und wählt mich aus! Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen. 

Viele Grüße,
pr0g4m1ng


----------



## oliver1 (12. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team
Möchte mich auch Bewerben für den Lesertest!!
Ich würde mich freuen diesen Leser-Review schreiben zu dürfen!!


----------



## DocFellatio (12. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest zum i7 875K.

*Zu meiner Person:*

Mein Name ist Marco. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und wohne in der Nähe von Hannover.
Seit 14/15 Jahren beschäftige ich mich ausgiebig mit Hard- und Software.
Jedes meiner Systeme wurde bisher übertaktet. Dabei hatte ich rund 40 Prozessoren und 30 Grafikkarten in all den Jahren zur Verfügung, die sich allesamt im oberen Mittelklasse-Segment bewegten, ob Intel oder AMD, ob Nvidia oder Ati. 
Im Mittelklassesegment liegt für mich auch der Reiz. Mit knappen finanziellen Mitteln möglichst viel Leistung zu erreichen. Daher wäre der i7 875k mal ein sehr interessantes Testobjekt.
________________________________________________________________
*
Zu den Bedingungen:*

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein*

Erfüllt.

* - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.*

Mein Vorhaben fällt sehr ausführlich aus, siehe unten.

*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Prozessoren/Overclocking haben  und die CPU selbstständig installieren können.*

Zutreffend.

*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben*

Glücklicherweise muss ich handschriftlich nichts vorlegen.  Meine Rechtschreibung ist in Ordnung, denke ich.

*- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen*

Das kann ich mittlerweile auch.

*- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen*

Hiermit akzeptiert.

*- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 15.10.2010) Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.*

Drei/Vier Wochen würde ich auch benötigen, um alle u.g. Vorhaben umzusetzen.

*- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester*

Darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.

*- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*

Ein paar Tage nach der Veröffentlichung hier würde ich Hardwareluxx, Hardwareecke & Overclockingstation in Betracht ziehen.

*- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen*

Wie immer. 
________________________________________________________________

*Mein Testvorhaben*


In einigen Anwendungen tritt der i7 875k gegen einen i7 860 (den leihe ich mir vom Kumpel) und gegen meinen i5 750 an.

Alle drei Cpus durchlaufen unten stehende Tests unter folgenden Kriterien:
- alle @ stock
- alle mit gleicher Taktrate, wahrscheinlich jede Cpu auf der Taktrate der beiden anderen Cpus
- alle auf gleiche Taktraten übertaktet, z.B. 3 Ghz, 3,6 Ghz & 4 Ghz
- sämtliche Tests mit und ohne Hyperthreading
- Taktgrenzen des i7 875k unter meinem Megahalems ausloten
________________________________________________________________

Als *Test-Software* schwebt mir aktuell folgende vor:
- Cinebench R11.5 (Single- und Multicore)
- SuperPi Mod 1.5 (1M & 32M)
- WPrime 2.0
- 3D Mark Vantage
- WinRar Benchmark
- 7-Zip Benchmark
- SiSoft Sandra 10 (Arithmetik, Kryptographie, Multimedia & Speicherbandbreite)
- World in Conflict
- Fifa11
- Colin McRae Dirt2
- GTA IV
- Anno 1404
- evtl. Counter-Strike Source (weil Cpu-lastig) ?

Die Ergebnisse werden dann in übersichtlichen Diagrammen dargestellt.
________________________________________________________________

*Weitere Details*

- Dank eines Energiemessgerätes wird der Energieverbauch ausführlich dokumentiert.

- Temperaturen werden selbstverständlich ausführlich dokumentiert, wobei auch der Boxed-Kühler zum Einsatz kommt.

- Als Testeinleitung wird die Cpu bebildert vorgestellt.

________________________________________________________________

*Testsystem*

Zum Testen stehen folgende Komponenten zur Verfügung.

CPU-Kühler:  Prolimatech Megahalems Overclocking Edition
Mainboard:   Asus P7P55D Evo
Speicher:     G.Skill RipJaws 4Gb PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24
Grafik:         Powercolor HD5850 1GB
HDD:           WD Caviar Blue 640GB
Netzteil:       Coba Nitrox IT7500SG 500W
________________________________________________________________

*Zum Schluss wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück und freue mich so oder so auf einen gelungenen Test.*



​


----------



## -Fux- (12. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich möchte die Chance nutzen und mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Intel Core i7 875K bewerben. Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir vollständig akzeptiert und erfüllt.
Ich bin gelernter KFZ-Mechatroniker und besuche zur Zeit die zwölfte Klasse der Fachoberschule (Fachbereich Informatik). 

Gliedern würde ich meinen Review in neun Punkten und dazugehörigen Untergruppen.

*1. Einleitung*

*2. Danksagungen*

*3. Unboxing*
*3.1 Lieferumfang*​*3.2 Impressionen*​*4. Daten und Fakten* (Fließtext und übersichtliche Tabelle)

*5. SMT*
*5.1 Was ist SMT?*​*5.2 Was leistet SMT?*​*5.3 Pro/Contra SMT?*(Tabelle)​*6. Testsystem*
EVGA P55 FTW
4GB G.Skill Trident DDR3 2000
ATi HD 5850
Corsair HX620
Intel Core i5 750 (als Referenz)
*7. Benchmarks (Übersichtliche Balkendiagramme)*
*7.1 Synthetische Benchmarks*​*7.1.1 SuperPi 1m und 32m*​*7.1.2 WPrime 32m und 1024m*​*7.1.3 PC Mark 05*​*7.1.4 3D Mark 06 und Vantage*​*7.2 Raytracing*​*7.2.1 POV-Ray*​*7.2.2 RealStorm 2006*​*7.3 Spiele-Benchmarks*​*7.3.1 Anno 1404 Venedig*​*7.3.2 Mafia 2* (inkl. CPU-PhysX)​*7.3.3 Crysis*​*7.3.4 Metro 2033*​*7.3.5 Half-Life 2* (Cinematic Mod 10)​*8. Overclocking und Undervolting *
*8.1 Vorgehensweise*​*8.2 Welchen Vorteil bietet ein offener Multiplikator?*​*8.3 Lüftkühlung*​*8.3.1 Skalierung: Spannung - Takt* (Diagramm zur Verdeutlichung im Anhang)​*8.3.2 Skalierung: Spannung - Temperatur* (Diagramm zur Verdeutlichung im Anhang)​*8.4 Wasserkühlung *​*8.4.1 Skalierung: Spannung - Takt* (Diagramm zur Verdeutlichung im Anhang)​*8.4.2 Skalierung: Spannung - Temperatur* (Diagramm zur Verdeutlichung im Anhang)​*8.5 Benchmarks* (siehe Punkt 7)​*8.6 Ergebnisse* (maximaler Takt, Baseclock, et cetera pp)​
*10. Fazit*
*10.1 Pro und Contra*​*10.2 Empfehlung*​
Besonders Interessant sind, für mich, neben der eigentlichen Leistung, SMT und der offene Multiplikator. Welche Anwender und Anwendungen profitieren davon? Wie wirken sich diese Merkmale auf die Overclocking-Eigenschaften aus? Für wen lohnt die Investition in diese Features?
Fragen über Fragen für die ich gerne Antworten finden möchte. Ich werde mich freuen, wenn Ihr, liebe Redaktion, mir die Möglichkeit dazu gebt.

Liebe Grüße,
Fux

PS: Das Layout der Diagramme im Anhang ist nicht final, die eingetragenen Werte legen keinen Wert auf Richtig- und Vollständigkeit, sie dienen lediglich als Beispielwerte.


----------



## mad-onion (13. September 2010)

Bemerkenswert wie viele User sich hier bemühen, obwohl andere Bewerbungsthreads doch schon gezeigt haben, 
daß der Bewerbungstext im Bewerbungsthread wenig bis gar keine Auswirkungen auf die Wahl der Lesertester hat.
Konkretes Beispiel war der Lesertest zum AMD PHENOM II X4 940 BLACK EDITION
Welcher, nebenbei bemerkt, scheinbar deutlich mehr Interessenten hatte als diese Intel-CPU.

So finden sich hier bisher 69(excl. meinem) Beiträge, im oben genannten Thread findet man 261 Stück.

Die damaligen "Gewinner" (Klutten, KvD und xTc) zeichneten sich nicht gerade durch ihre ausufernden Bewerbungsschreiben aus, 
da gab es deutlich bessere und auch im Anschluss an die Verkündung der Entscheidung Proteste "en Masse"...
Waren doch die *Texte* der "Gewinner" nicht besonders herausragend...
KvD: klick
xTc: klick
Klutten: klick 

Wie man also sieht, kann man eine wunderschöne, ellenlange, gut strukturierte und aussagekräftige Bewerbung schreiben 
und hat trotzdem keine Schnitte gegen alteingesessene "Forensklaven" wie sie sich teils selbst nennen.
Ich selbst werde mich aus mehreren _persönlichen_ Gründen nicht bewerben.
1. Habe ich kein intel System 
2. Glaube ich nicht mehr an eine faire Chance für alle Bewerber solcher PCGH-Aktionen
3. Kommt mir kein Intel ins Haus, nicht mal gratis
Das ist wie gesagt meine persönliche Einstellung, ich lasse aber jedem seine eingene Meinung und habe 
auch kein Interesse daran, jemandem etwas schlecht zu reden.

Trotzdem wünsche ich allen Bewerbern eine faire Chance und viel Glück.


----------



## Steff456 (13. September 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,*


hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest zum *Intel Core i7-875K.
*Ich habe schon viele Erfahrungen mit Overclocking gemacht und kann deshalb die CPU auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Mein Sytem (_siehe Signatur_) ist für den Einsatz des Core i7 perfekt gerüstet, da ich einen sehr leistungsstarken Luftkühler besitze. 
Da der schwerpunkt auf der CPU liegt, ist die Grafikleistung einer GTX260 nicht entscheidend 

Ich würde die CPU in vielen _verschiedenen Spielen_ testen und sie mit meinem i5-750 vergleichen. Ein Auszug der Spiele:
Anno 1404, GTA 4, Call of Duty 6, Blur, Metro 2033, Starcraft II, Crysis etc.)

Selbstverständlich kommen auch _synthetische Benchmarks_ wie Prime95 zum Einsatz.

Alle Tests werden natürlich auch mit einer _übertakteten CPU_ durchgeführt und in Diagrammen anschaulich dargestellt.
Mein i5-750 schafft "nur" 4Ghz und ich hoffe, dass mit offenem Multi (die Besonderheit dieses Prozessors) mehr drin ist. 
Auch ein Vergleich SMT/SMT off werde ich in meinem Lesertest mit einfließen lassen.


*Persönliche Dinge:*

Ich besuche zur Zeit die 13. Klasse und aus diesem Grund kann man davon  ausgehen, dass mein Schreibstil und meine Rechtschreibung korrekt und  ansprechend sind.
Des Weiteren habe ich bereits zwei Berichte zur GamesCom (1 2) und einen zur Cebit (1) hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

_Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen_

Vielen Dank
Steff456


----------



## schmutzlutz (13. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester für dieses Prunkstück bewerben. 

Ich bin seit 2 Jahren treuer Leser eurer Zeitschrift und besitze einen inzwischen etwas gealterten PC:
Ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 auf einem Asus P5B bildet die Basis.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich meine Geforce 7600GT gegen eine ATI Radeon HD4850 getauscht um auf der Höhe der Zeit zu bleiben.
Für eine ausreichende Stromversorgung sorgt ein 500 Watt BeQuiet Straight Power Netzteil. 

Doch inzwischen wird es auch Zeit für einen neuen Hauptrechenkern.
Ich wäre also in der Lage, einen vermutlich starken Kontrast zwischen den beiden Generationen der Intelkerne aufzudecken und so abzuwägen, ob eine Aufrüstung von meinem Standpunkt aus lohnenswert ist. 
Dies würde ich durch verschiedenste Tests umsetzen.

•	3DMark06
•	3DMark Vantage
•	Super Pi
•	…
•	Crysis
•	GTA IV (auch mit Mods)
•	Battlefield Bad Company 2
•	Call Of Duty 6


Solltet ihr mich als Lesertester auswählen, werde ich selbstverständlich für eine angemessene Basis sorgen. Ein vier Gigabyte DDR3 Ram Kit (wahrscheinlich Kingston HyperX 1600), sowie ein OC geeignetes Board (wie beispielsweise das Asus P7P55D EVO oder das Asrock P55 Extreme4) würden angeschafft. Zudem natürlich ein leistungsstarker Luftkühler (z.B. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder Corsair H50). 

Moderates Overclocking von Hand, sowie vom Board, unter Betrachtung der Benchmark Ergebnisse stünden auch auf meiner Liste. Ein offener Multiplikator muss schließlich genutzt werden! 
Als Betriebssysteme stehen Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit, sowie Windows XP zur Verfügung, selbstverständlich frisch aufgesetzt.
Bilder in einer guten Qualität zu schießen und zu bearbeiten ist für mich dank guter Ausstattung und des nötigen Wissens kein Problem.

Da ich schon einige Rechner nach meinen Wünschen zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut habe, sollten auf diesem Gebiet keine Probleme entstehen. Mein letztes Projekt war ein nahezu lautloser HTPC, der inzwischen komplett mit einer Fernbedienung bedient wird und als TV Empfänger, sowie Blu-Ray Player dient.

Ich bin ebenfalls in der Lage, den Stromverbrauch des Systems unter verschiedenen Laststufen und den vorhandenen Energiesparmodi zu ermitteln.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als Lesertester auswählen würdet, mein Testbericht würde selbstverständlich alle Aspekte abdecken und mit passenden Bildern (Screenshots, Fotos, Diagramme an passenden Stellen) abgerundet werden.


----------



## tolga9009 (13. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

mich interessiert die i7-875K CPU ebenfalls, für die ich mich hier bewerben möchte. Jahrelang blieb der offene Multiplikator nur sehr teuren Extreme Edition CPUs vorenthalten, jetzt ist es mainstream-tauglich.

Allerdings wirft der offene Multiplikator bei mir Bedenken auf: der Vorteil des offenen Multiplikators ist es, den CPU-Takt anzuheben, ohne dabei Speichercontroller, Base Clock und entsprechende Spannungen anzurühren (bis auf VCORE natürlich). Ein gleichwertiger i7-Prozessor (Quad-Core mit HT, also z.B. i7-860) sollte bei gleichhoher CPU-Frequenz mehr leisten können, da auch der Uncore und der BCLK höher getaktet sind.

Nun ergibt sich natürlich die Frage: wie hoch kriege ich einen i7-860, wenn er durch den BCLK und den Uncore limitiert wird? Und wie hoch kriege ich einen i7-875K, wenn ich an nichts anderes außer Vcore und Multiplikator denken muss? Zwei mögliche Szenarien könnten wie folgt aussehen:

1. i7-860 @ 3.8GHz (BCLK ~172MHz, Uncore ~2750MHz) vs. i7-875K @ 4.2GHz
2. i7-860 @ 3.8GHz (BCLK ~172MHz, Uncore ~2750MHz) vs. i7-875K @ 3.8GHz

Ganz besonders interessiert mich die Temperatur bei gleichem Takt, welche beim i7-875K dank niedrigerem VTT niedriger ausfallen sollte und aber auch der Stromverbrauch. Um die Ergebnisse dann sinnvoll in Relation setzen zu können, müssen die beiden CPUs zu einem Benchmark-Marathon antreten.

Ich denke, dass mein Lesertest über die Killer 2100 unter anderem gezeigt hat, dass ich mir Marketing-Gags genau unter die Lupe nehme und versuche so neutral wie möglich wiederzugeben. Und hier sehe ich (wieder einmal ) die Chance, an so einem Lesertest teilzunehmen. Das tolle finde ich nämlich, dass man uneingenommen bewerten kann. Wenn man rund 300€ für eine CPU ausgibt, redet man sich unbewusst schon ein, dass sie einfach besser sein muss als fast identische, deutlich günstigere CPUs. 
Aber Dank dem Sponsoring von Intel und PCGH gehören solche Themen der Vergangenheit an.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## Hardrunner (13. September 2010)

*Hallo liebe PCGH(X)-Redakteure,*

ich würde mich gerne als Tester für den Intel Core i7-875K anmelden.
Da ich derzeit ein neues System aufbaue, bietet sich für mich hiermit die ausgezeichnete Gelegenheit, das Pendant von Intel zu AMDs "Black-Edition"-Reihe genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen und ausführlich zu testen.
Da ich oft Video- und Fotobearbeitung durchführe, ist auch eine schnelle CPU durchaus von Nutzen und auch die aktuellen Spiele sollten bei einem Test nicht zu kurz kommen. Fehlen dürfen Klassiker wie Crysis und Anno natürlich auch nicht. Zusätzlich würde ich die CPU durch verschiedene Benchmarks jagen um zu sehen was sie in der Lage ist zu leisten. Danach nochmal das gleich in verschiedenen Übertaktungsgraden.

*
Warum sollte ich Tester werden?*

    * da ich als Schüler eines Gymnasiums in die 13. Klasse gekommen bin, nehme ich an, dass mein Schreibstil und meine Rechtschreibung, ebenso wie Grammatik, für ein ausführliches User-Review mehr als ausreichen

    * zum Vergleich des Intel Core i7-875K verfüge ich über ein nicht mehr ganz so neues Q6600 System, welches sich dank Übertaktung immer noch recht tapfer schlägt, jedoch mit dem i7-875K hoffentlich eine gute Ablöse findet

    * mit Hilfe einer Canon IXUS 200 IS werde ich möglichst viele meiner Eindrücke einfangen, damit sich auch jeder Leser des Reviews ein gutes Bild vom Intel Core i7-875K machen kann, da es ja genau um dies bei einem guten Review geht

    * als Informatikschüler der 13. Klasse, sowie leidenschaftlicher Hardware-Begeisterter, verfüge ich über ausreichend know-how im Soft- und Hardwarebereich, um die CPU bis an ihre Grenzen zu bringen und einen möglichst objekten und vor allem auch aussagekräftigen Test zu vollziehen


*Wir würde der Test aussehen?*


Allgemeine Grunddaten der CPU


Unboxing der CPU und dokumentierter Einbau


Vorteile von SMT und freien Multiplikatoren


Bewertung der Lautstärke und Temperatur im Idle, sowie unter Last


Overclocking und undervolting Tests


Stromverbrauch mit und ohne Overclocking


Darstellung von durchgeführten Benchmarks, wie Cinebench, SuperPI, 3dMark Vantage, und weitere. Zudem eine große Spieleauswahl, in der Metro2033, FarCry 2, COD6 und viele mehr. (mit Vergleich zum Q6600 System) in optisch ansprechenden Tabellen (Test mit HD5850@1020/1250)


Auswertung der Ergebnisse, sowie Vergleich der Leistung mit dem Q6600 System und dem X6 1066T System und etwaige Empfehlungen/Tips


Fazit



*Mein 1. System*

    * CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600

    * Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro

    * Ram: 4GB OCZ Reaper (PC8500)

    * Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5850


*2. System*, wird gerade zusammengestellt (wird nach Möglichkeit ebenfalls als Vergleich herangezogen):

    * CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

    * Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD Evo (vorraussichtlich)

    * Ram: 4GB 1600MHz

    * Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5850

    * USB 3.0 via Mainboard, zudem via Sharkoon USB 3.0 Host Controller Card


*3.System* (für den Test des Intel Core i7-875K)

    * Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D-E Pro (vorraussichtlich)

    * CPU: Intel Core i7-875K

    * Ram: 4-6GB 1600MHz

    * Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5850



Zudem habe ich in der vergangenen Woche meine erste User-News verfasst, in der man sich auch davon überzeugen kann, dass ich kein Grammatik- und Rechtschreib-Barbar bin. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für den Test ausgewählt werden würde und bin sicher, dass sollte dem so sein, ich einen ausführlichen und informativen Lesertest schreiben und hier veröffentlichen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hardrunner, seit langem begeisterter PCGH-Leser und Hardware-Fanatiker 

(Parallele Bewerbung um OCZ SSD Lesertest)


----------



## Knexi (14. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest des Core i7-875K bewerben. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Hardwarefanatiker und Übertakter bin würde ich den neuen i7 mit offenen Multiplikator gerne unter meine Fittiche nehmen und an seine Grenzen treiben. Ich habe viel Erfahrung im OC und würde mich freuen die CPU testen zu dürfen.

Mein aktuelles Alltagssystem sieht wiefolgt aus:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3,64GHz @1,424V (Takt im Alltagsbetrieb)	 					
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2							
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3				
Ram: Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5								
GPU: Asus 8800 GTS 512MB (G92) @ 774/1890/1123							
Festplatte: Seagate 7200.12 500GB					
Netzteil:	Corsair HX520
Gehäuse: Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58

Für die neue CPU wird natürlich ein passender Unterbau in Form von Sockel 1156 Board und DDR3 Ram angeschafft. 

Folgendes möchte ich Testen:

maximal möglicher Takt
bester Kompromiss aus Takt und Vcore für den Alltagsbetrieb
 Leistung im Vergleich zum Core 2 Duo in verschiedenen Taktstufen bei CPU lastigen Games wie Anno 1404, ARMA 2, GTA4 etc und auch in Benchmarks wie Cinebench R10, 3D Mark Vantage CPU Tests, 

Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich freuen die neue CPU testen zu dürfen.


MfG Knexi


----------



## puntarenas (14. September 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: IntelCore i7-875K*

Moin PCGH-Redaktion,

eine Montagsbewerbung wollte ich nicht riskieren, dann also lieber Dienstags und auf den letzten Drücker.



> Hier die Bedingungen:
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein


Ich bin stolzes Mitglied, wenngleich lesefreudiger als schreibhungrig.



> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.


Der Testzeitraum ist sehr großzügig bemessen und es wäre mir ein Vergnügen, mich der Hardware intensiv anzunehmen und ihr mehr als einen lieblosen Zweizeiler zu widmen.

Ich finde die Core i7 Prozessoren für die P55-Plattform ausgesprochen reizvoll. Sie bieten nicht nur beträchtliche Leistung, sondern agieren dabei mit mustergültiger Energieeffiizienz. Insbesondere der hocheffektive C6 Idle-State (Deep Power Down) hat es mir angetan und ich sehe ihn als eines der Vorzeigefeatures der Prozessorfamilie schlechthin. Um von der hervorragenden Idle-Genügsamkeit möglichst weitgehend profitieren zu können, würde ich dem Prozessor ein hocheffizientes MSI-Mainboard nebst Low-Votage-RAM zur Seite stellen.



> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Prozessoren/Overclocking haben und die CPU selbstständig installieren können


Von meinem ersten Komplettrechner, einem 486 DX/2 66Mhz, vollzog ich den Umstieg auf einen Pentium 75 bereits eigenhändig und sammelte dabei erste Erfahrungen, wie man mit Computerhardware nicht umgehen darf. Dafür habe ich bei meinem Athlon Thunderbird wesentlich mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen, der Prozessor starb nicht am Overclocking und auch nicht an einem abgebrochenen DIE, vielmehr wurde ihm mein erstes Modding-Projekt "Silent Box" zum Verhängnis, da es sich als "Hot Box" entpuppte. Seither weiß ich auch Netzteile mit funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen sehr zu schätzen. 

Ich habe also zu Beginn meiner Schrauberkarriere weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut, meinen Erfahrungsschatz durch größtmögliche Fehlschläge auf ein gesundes Fundament zu stellen. Nach dem Hot-Box-GAU segelte ich allerdings in ruhigeren Fahrwassern und stets mit Sorgfalt und Bedacht. Seither ist mir auch kaum noch Hardware verstorben. Lediglich eine Grafikkarte habe ich noch gegrillt, die GPU-Temperatur alleine macht einfach noch keine fröhlichen Spannungswandler. 

Ich übertakte bei Bedarf mal hier, wechsle einen Kühler dort und modifiziere auch gern mal das ein oder andere Grafikkarten-BIOS, wann immer es mir beliebt. PC-Basteln macht schließlich Freude und so wandert die Hardware auch gern zwischen Gehäusen hin und her und bleibt selten für längere Zeit unangetastet an ihrem Platz. 

Es würde dem Core i7-875K natürlich wahrlich nicht gerecht, einfach nur die Idle-Leistungsaufnahme und allgemeine Energieeffizienz bei Standardeinstellungen zu feiern und den Lesertest damit für beendet zu erklären. Der Prozessor schreit mit seinem offenen Multiplikator geradezu  nach Übertaktungsversuchen inklusive einem Dreh an der Spannungsschraube und es wäre mir ein Vergnügen, ihm dazu einen schwergewichtigen Klotz von Towerkühler auf den Buckel zu schnallen. Schließlich schlummert da im C6-State ein wahres Performancemonster, das einmal entfesselt gewiss auch mein solides 550W-Netzteil dezent am Lüfter drehen lassen wird. Der Rest dürfte sich in atemberaubender Performance, aber auch an der Steckdose, eindrucksvoll widerspiegeln.

Ich würde dem Prozessor auch gern unter Linux auf den Zahn fühlen und mir anschauen, ob die Enrgiesparfunktionen einerseits und der Turbo-Modus sowie SMT andererseits einwandfrei arbeiten. Unter Linux habe ich auch einen ganz realen Anwendungsfall, wo ich regelmäßig an meinem E6600 verzweifle und problemlos von einer Aufteilung in mehr als zwei Threads profitieren würde, allein mir fehlen die Kerne oder wenigstens Hyperthreading. Den Direktvergleich mit meinem teilweise schwer an seine Grenzen gestoßenen E6600 bräuchte der Core i7 voraussichtlich auch in keiner anderen Disziplin zu scheuen. Er dürfte im Idle genügsamer und unter Last energieeffizienter agieren. In Spielen bringt er zudem dank seiner beeindruckenden IPC und Taktfreudigkeit Single-Thread-Performancegräber auf Trab und lässt den Core2Duo hinter sich. In besser parallelisierten Spielen wiederum lässt der altbewährte E6600 als Dual-Core-Prozessor naturgemäß weitere Kerne zum zügigen abarbeiten zahlreicher, paralleler Threads vermissen. Es wird wohl Zeit für seine Ablösung und was böte sich mehr an als ein in allen Belangen überlegener Core i7-875K? 

Grau ist jedoch alle Theorie und am Ende würde ich mich trotz entsprechender redaktioneller Vorarbeit doch gern selbst von dem Prozessor und seinen Eigenschaften überzeugen und diese Erfahrungen dann mit dem Forum teilen.



> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


In der B-Note gehen die Meinungen über mein "Geschreibsel" regelmäßig auseinander. Für das Review würde ich allerdings geloben, allzu umständliche Schachtelsätze zu entschärfen und allzu blumige Formulierungen ein wenig glattzubügeln. Ich habe mir ferner Vorgenommen, nicht nervös bereits die erste Fassung nach Fertigstellung einzureichen, sondern das Review nach Vollendung erst einmal ein wenig zu reflektieren und ihm dann in Ruhe nochmals einen detailverliebten Feinschliff zu verpassen.


> - Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen


Das ist ein wirklich wunder Punkt. Lasst es mich mal so ausdrücken, nicht ohne Grund erzielte ich bei eBay-Auktionen bis dato alles Andere als Höchstpreise. Ich habe auch bereits User-Reviews für ein anderes Forum geschrieben, war dabei selbst ausgesprochen unglücklich mit meinen Fotos und starrte neidisch und hochachtungsvoll auf professionelle Bebilderungen anderer Amateurfotografen. Mittlerweile ist mir allerdings ein Licht aufgegangen. Während ich aufgeregt und mit zittriger Hand förmlich aus der Hüfte geschossen habe, wird andernorts vor dem Knippsen meditiert oder zum bewähten Hilfsmittel des Kamerastativs gegriffen.

Seit Kurzem besitze nun auch ich, mangels buddhistischer Neigungen, ein kleines Stativ, so dass verwackelte und unscharfe Aufnahmen endlich der Vergangenheit angehören. 



> - Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen


Ich bin mit keinem Redaktionsmitglied wissentlich verwandt oder verschwägert, wundere mich aber ein wenig, dass Intel die Auswahl nicht selbst vornimmt. Wahrscheinlich habe sie mit Prozessorbacken einfach alle Hände voll zu tun.


> - Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
> - Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 15.10.2010) Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
> - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
> ...


Das klingt ausgesprochen fair und praktikabel.

Man liest sich
puntarenas


----------



## Rolk (14. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich meine Bewerbung zum i7-875K Lesertest kundtun. Als fleißiger Leser der PCGH würde es mich natürlich reizen, eine derart leistungsfähige CPU in die Finger zu bekommen.

Ausreichend starke Vergleichshardware steht zur Verfügung. Die übrigen Mindestvoraussetzungen bringe ich als notorischer PC Schrauber ebenfalls mit. Da ich wenig bis nichts von synthetischen Benchmarks halte, sind auch ausreichend Erfahrungen im Umgang mit diversen Spielebenchmarks und Fraps vorhanden. Ebenso bin ich in der Lage, die Ergebnisse in ordentlichen Diagrammen wiederzugeben. Als Vorgeschmack habe ich ein Beispieldiagramm angehängt.

Mein i7-875K Lesertest würde sich folgendermaßen gliedern:


*************​ 

*CPU im Detail:*

Technische Daten und Besonderheiten im Vergleich zu anderen Sockel 1156 CPUs, sowie Bilder des Prozessors und Boxed Kühlers als Einleitung.


*Overclocking Test:*

Meine Zielsetzung wäre ein stabiler alltagstauglicher Betrieb, ohne irgendwelchen Rekorden nachzujagen. Hausmannsoverclocking wie es so schön heißt.


*Testphilosophie und Vorstellung des Test- bzw. Vergleichssystems:*

Bei meinem Test ginge es mir darum, die CPU mit gängiger, weit verbreiteter Hardware zu testen. Nur wenige besitzen WaKü, Highend Overclocking Boards oder GTX 480 SLI Gespanne. Ich will aufzeigen, was die CPU in Kombination bzw. im Vergleich mit günstigerer Hardware zu leisten im Stande ist. 

Testsystem:

i7 875K
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken @2x Arctic F12
Asrock P55 Pro/USB3
2x2 GB DDR3-2000 G.Skill Trident
MSI GTX460 1GB Hawk
Thermaltake Soprano DX
Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Vergleichssystem:

Phenom II X4 955 BE
Noctua NH-D14
Asrock 890FX Deluxe 3
2x2 GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
MSI GTX 460 1GB Hawk
Thermaltake Soprano DX
Windows 7 Home Premium x64


*Benchmarks Spiele:*

Kernpunkt meines Tests wäre eine möglichst große Anzahl an Spielebenchmarks, um einen aussagekräftigen Durchschnitt zu erzielen.

Folgende Konfigurationen würden zum Einsatz kommen:

Phenom II X4 955
Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6 GHz
i7-875K @ ohne SMT
i7-875K @ mit SMT
i7-875K @ 3,2 GHz ohne SMT
i7-875K @ 3,6 GHz ohne SMT

Und zwar mit diesen Auflösungen:

1280x1024 kein AA/AF
1680x1050 kein AA/AF
1920x1080 4xAA/16:1 AF

Als Grafikkarte würde jeweils eine übertaktete MSI GTX460 1GB Hawk verwendet werden. Beim i7-875K wäre der Turbomodus grundsätzlich ausgeschaltet.

Spiele:

Anno 1404 
Dragon Age Origins 
CMR Dirt 2
Lost Planet 2
Resident Evil 5
Far Cry 2
X3 Terran Conflict
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance

Das wäre der harte Kern der zu testenden Spiele. Meiner Meinung nach alles recht anspruchsvoll, was die CPU angeht. Ich behalte mir aber vor, weitere Spielebenchmarks nachzulegen, je nachdem was meine Zeit zulässt. Zum Teil werden besonderst fordernde Szenen per Fraps ausgelesen, teilweise integrierte Benchmarks verwendet. Jedes Diagramm wird auch entsprechend kommentiert/analysiert.


*Leistungsindex Spiele*

Durchschnittswerte der jeweiligen Hardware-Settings und Auflösungen.


*Fazit*

Meine im Verlauf des Tests gewonnene Einschätzung zum i7-875K. Natürlich auch mit abschließender Danksagung.


*************​ 


Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen. Das ich mich über den Zuschlag riesig freuen würde könnt Ihr euch wahrscheinlich denken. 

Ich würde euch nicht enttäuschen, auch wenn einige Stunden für den Test drauf gehen werden.

Mit den allerbesten Grüssen
Rolk


----------



## raetsch (14. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Intel Core I7-875k bewerben. Aktuell betreibe ich eine Sockel 1156 Plattform und habe mich mit dieser einigermaßen ausführlich auseinandergesetzt (Core/Uncore-Spannungen, Throttling, u.m.).
Mit dem Core i5-750 steht kein optimaler Vergleichsprozessor zu Verfügung, sollte aber für einen ausreichenden Eindruck genügen.

Erfahrung im Übertakten ist vorhanden, die erste CPU, die ausserhalb ihrer Spezifikation betrieben wurde, war ein Cyrix 6x86 P200.

Für den Test würde ich unter anderem mehrkernoptimierte Software, sowie aktuelle Spiele einsetzen und zusätzlich noch Verbrauchsmessungen mit einem handelsüblichen Messgerät durchführen.

Für Bilder steht eine Casio Exilim 7z zu Verfügung, welche natürlich keine High-End, aber für einen Lesertest ausreichende Qualität fabriziert.


Über eine PN würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit prozessorlastigen Grüßen

raetsch


----------



## Nightspider (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch zum Lesertest der Intel-CPU bewerben.

Für den Test würde ich einen komplett neuen PC zusammenstellen.

Die CPU würde ich auf OC-Verhalten prüfen und diese mit einem Intel Core i 7 meines Hauptsystem vergleichen.

Dazu würde ich die CPU mit den wichtigsten Spielen (GTA4, BFBC2, Crysis, usw.) und Benchmarks der 3D-Mark Reihe (06-Vantage) auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.

Dokumentieren würde dies mit Balkendiagrammen, Tabellen. Die dazugehörigen Bilder schießt eine Canon EOS 1000D Spiegelreflexkamera.

Mfg,

Nightspider


----------



## Freezer (14. September 2010)

Hey ich bewerb mich hier einfach mal für den i7. Ich will mein System sowieso aufrüsten. Gerade eben hab ich auch ein i5 760 für meinen Onkel zusammengebaut. Ich interessier mich sehr für die neuen i7´s.

Gruß Freezer


----------



## Hobbykaputtschrauber (14. September 2010)

Moin erstmal, 
Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest des Intel Core i7-875k bewerben. Dieser würde gegen meinen Intel Core2 quad 9400 sowohl in Benschmarks (3dMark 06; 3dMark Vantage) als auch in aktuellen Spielen (u.a Crysis) antreten, wobei SuperPi nicht fehlen darf. Für Übertaktungstest dürfte ein Asus SABERTOOTH 55i ausreichend sein. Allerdings würde auch mal getested werden, ob der freie Multiplikator etwas bringt und den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt. Stromverbrauchsmessungen (normal;übertaktet und spannungserhöhung) und gute Bilder werden natürlich ebenso gemacht wie eine gute Berichterstattung. Als Grafikkarte kämen eine AMD 4870 und eine Nvidia GTX 280 zum Einsatz. Über eine PN würde ich mich freuen, wünsche aber auch dem Gewinner viel Glück und Erfolg. 
Mfg Hobbykaputtschrauber


----------



## dastbln (14. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich gern für den Test bewerben!
Bei Fragen...einfach Mailen


----------



## Scotty1993 (14. September 2010)

*Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,*

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Intel Core i7-875k. Ich besuche zurzeit die 13. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, 
weshalb eine "gute Schreibe" Kein Problem sein sollte. Außerdem besitze ich viel Erfahrung bezüglich Prozessoren. 
Werde also auch viele Tests durchführen.


*Mein System:*

-Intel Core i5-750
-Gigabyte P55-DS4
-Geforce GTX260
-8GB OCZ 1600MHz
-Samsung F3 1TB
Zudem habe ich einen leistungsstarken Luftkühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow


*Tests:*

Zum einen werde ich CPU-lastige Spiele genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, wie z.B. 
Anno 1404, GTA 4, Call of Duty 6, Blur, Metro 2033, Starcraft II, Crysis und andere 
Außerdem werden Stress-Tests wie Prime95 zum Einsatz kommen. Letztendlich
 werde ich noch schauen wie weit die CPU sich übertakten lässt und wie dabei die Wärmeentwicklung 
ausschaut. Zudem erwarte ich ein vielversprechendes Ergebnis, da bei dieser CPU der Multi offen ist. 
Zuletzt wäre noch ein Vergleich SMT on/off ein interessanter Vergleich. 


_Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung sehr freuen_

Vielen Dank
Scotty1993


----------



## mad-onion (14. September 2010)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn _freezer_ und _dastbln_ in die engere Auswahl kommen.
Schöne kurze Bewerbung und kein Schnikschnak drumherum... 
Angenehm für die sonst durch ellenlange Bewerbungstexte so gestressten Augen.
Beim Phenom II X4 940 BE hat das ja auch hingehauen. *rofl*


----------



## McZonk (14. September 2010)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist seit 18.00 Uhr beendet. 

Bis wir den Lesertester ausgewählt haben, ist hier geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. September 2010)

Lesertester für einen Intel Core i7-875K gesucht - Der Lesertester steht fest! - cpu, intel, lesertest, core i7


----------



## DaywalkerNL (15. September 2010)

schade , ich scheine es nicht zu sein :p
wünsche dem Gewinner viel Erfolg !


----------



## ghostadmin (15. September 2010)

Schon wieder nix. 
Naja was solls, Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

Gratz Eiswolf


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

Glückwunsch an Eiswolf 

Sehr gute Wahl einen extrem Übertakter mit Erfahrung zu nehmen der auch in der Lage sein sollte den vollends auszureizen.
Bin mal gespannt darauf wie weit er den treiben kann und hoffe er kommt auch an Ln2 dran um ihn ordentlich kalt zu machen.


----------



## pixelflair (15. September 2010)

immerhin der einzig wirklich ware konkurent hat ihn bekommen...  aber schade, dass es scheinbar bei mir echt nich klappen soll hier *stirnrunzel*


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2010)

Glückwunsch Eiswolf.

Dann stürz dich mal in die Arbeit.


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. September 2010)

gratz

pixelflair, du wärst mein 1. Kandidat gewesen

nun Eiswolf viel Spaß und schön kalt machen


----------



## pixelflair (15. September 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> gratz
> 
> pixelflair, du wärst mein 1. Kandidat gewesen
> 
> nun Eiswolf viel Spaß und schön kalt machen




hat nich sollen sein.. wobei ich finde 2 tests wären hier auch mal geil gewesen  ob beide ähnliche ergebnisse kriegen usw.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

Danke an Alle!

Ich werde jetzt schaun, ob ich vielleicht ein gebrauchtes OC board finde, oder wenn nicht, ein neues kaufe.(vorzugsweise P55 Classi, oder Asus MIIIE)

LN2 wird schwer. das kann ich leider nicht einfach so organisieren, aber die Session in München stattfinden soll, wäre die einzige Möglichkeit.

Ich werde jetzt mal alle gängigen Foren nach Verkäufe von diesen Boards durchsuchen, ansonsten kommt ein neues

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zøtac (15. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Danke an Alle!
> 
> Ich werde jetzt schaun, ob ich vielleicht ein gebrauchtes OC board finde, oder wenn nicht, ein neues kaufe.(vorzugsweise P55 Classi, oder Asus MIIIE)
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch! 
Mhm, wär schon klasse wenn die Session in München in den Herbstferien zu stande kommt...


----------



## Hardrunner (15. September 2010)

"Genug Ehrfahrung habe mit Trockeneis oder LN2 schon gesammelt. Auch hier teste ich die Nötigkeit des offenen Multis."

wie kann eine bewerbung einen zum tester machen?? 

trotzdem glückwunsch und bin gespannt auf einen guten test


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

ich weis zwar nicht was du meinst, aber mit dem satz wollte ich die Notwendigkeit des multis auch testen.

immerhin erreicht man bei 5 GHz und mehr schnell mal 220 BCKL und mehr, nicht jedes Board macht da mit.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. September 2010)

Unglaublich die Rechtschreibfehler und Wortwahl. Nötigkeit oO Vielleicht Notgeilheit? Oder doch besser Notwendigkeit. Und Ehrfahrung? Wenigstens die Mühe mit google hättest auf dich nehmen können um die Rechtschreibung zu checken.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. September 2010)

Auf wen/welchen Post beziehst du dich den ?
Gratz an Eiswolf obwohl ich das ding auch saugern gehabt hätte


----------



## ghostadmin (15. September 2010)

Er bezieht sich auf seine Bewerbung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2198765-post51.html
und die ist nicht gerade die fehlerfreieste die es hier gegeben hat. Aber was solls, die Entscheidung ist bereits gefallen.


----------



## Cey (15. September 2010)

Finds gut, dass Eiswolf93 die Übertaktung mit Multiplikator mit der mit festen Multiplikator vergleichen möchte. Das ist eigentlich ja das einzig Interessante an dieser CPU, die Frage ob sich der Aufpreis für das "K" lohnt.
Viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## Professor Frink (15. September 2010)

Mhm, die hab ich garnet gelesn 
Nja, entweder ist Eiswolf ein Glückskind beim Zufallsgenerator, hat nen super Ruf oder mit jemandem aus der Redaktion geschlafen.


----------



## zøtac (15. September 2010)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Unglaublich die Rechtschreibfehler und Wortwahl. Nötigkeit oO Vielleicht Notgeilheit? Oder doch besser Notwendigkeit. Und Ehrfahrung? Wenigstens die Mühe mit google hättest auf dich nehmen können um die Rechtschreibung zu checken.


Unglaublich was *du* hier ablässt. Wenn du Eiswolf den Prozessor nicht gönnst dann tu es nicht aber verschone uns mit deiner Kleinkind-Bockigkeit 

Danke


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

Ich weis, die bewerbung ist nicht die beste, aber ich bewerb mich hier auch nicht für eine Arbeitsstelle.

Für den Test wird sehr viel mehr Zeit investiert.


----------



## Hardrunner (15. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Genug Ehrfahrung habe mit Trockeneis oder LN2 schon gesammelt. Auch hier teste ich die Nötigkeit des offenen Multis.



naja "Ehrfahrung" und "Nötigkeit" ist jetzt kein besonders gute Ausdrucksweise 
und auch sonst.. naja egal..

und ich denke es ist durchaus berechtigt Kritik auszusprechen, wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist. Und mit "nicht gönnen" hat das denke ich weniger zutun


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. September 2010)

Hätte ihn auch gern bekommen, aber Dice kann ich halt nicht bieten.


----------



## Cey (15. September 2010)

Einen guten Autotest macht aber auch nicht aus, wie schnell das Auto auf einer 10km langen gerade Straße in der Wüste fahren kann.

Aber vielleicht sollten wir ganzen Neidhammel die Entscheidung hinnehmen so wie sie gefällt wurde, wer hätte nicht gerne eine CPU im Wert von 300 Euro bekommen 

<== PS: Sah die Ente nich so nach nem seriösen Tester aus? xD


----------



## zøtac (15. September 2010)

Hardrunner schrieb:


> und ich denke es ist durchaus berechtigt Kritik auszusprechen, wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist. Und mit "nicht gönnen" hat das denke ich weniger zutun


Ich meine weniger was er sagt sonder wie er es sagt. Das klingt mir ziemlich nach nem Bockigem Kind...


----------



## DaywalkerNL (15. September 2010)

Ich denke, er wird das Schiff schon irgendwie schaukeln 
Vielleicht haben wir ja ein andern mal mehr Glück? 
Aber warum PCGH nun einen Test auswählt, der noch kein passendes Board hat, das versteh wirklich, wer will....

Wünsche dir trotz allem viel Erfolg und jag das n Ding nicht hoch :p


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

Jetzt muß ich doch mal was dazu sagen 

Zum einen ist hier ein Tester für den Core gesucht worden der ihn durch die verschiedensten Benchmarks unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen testen kann.

Da Eiswolf sogar Globale Weltrekorde in 2D Benchmarks hält (hätte ich auch gerne ) und auch ausreichend Erfahrung mit extremen Kühlmethoden besitzt halte ich persönlich ihn für äußerst geeignet dafür.

Er hat zwar kein passendes Board parat aber das ist ja wohl das kleinere Problem und eins ist schnell gekauft.
Er besitzt aber einen Dice Pot und kann nach Durchlauf eines Benchmarks schon sehr genau abschätzen wie gut oder schlecht der war und kann die sehr gut einordnen im Vergleich zu anderen .

Wer kann denn schon was damit anfangen oder wüßte im Vergleich zu anderen Cores wie gut es ist wenn jemand sagt ...7,34 sec im Super PI 1m oder 12,45 sec in Pi Fast 

Er kann es den er macht nichts anderes 

Zum Spiele Tester wäre er sicher nicht geeignet aber um den 875k auszureizen ist er genau der Richtige


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

Ein Mainboard ist schon organisiert

Wird ein Asus Maxiumus III Extreme Das sollte für alle Bedingungen klar ausreichen. 

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ü50 (15. September 2010)

Warum ich nicht? Immer diese Neider
True, dir kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Cey (15. September 2010)

Naja, nur behauptet True etwas, was ist der Ausschreibung nirgendswo zu finden ist: Was damit gemacht werden soll, steht da nicht.

Letztlich finde ich - das ist meine neutrale Meinung -, trägt das DICE-OC-Ergebnis für die Einschätzung des i7-875K für die Kaufentscheidung der meisten User nichts bei und ist auch kaum aussagekräftig, da sich OC-Ergebnisse bekanntlich je nach Exemplar unterscheiden, und ist somit für einen guten CPU-Test egal.

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass für die 99,xxx% der User, die sich nicht mit Extreme-OC beschäftigen, auch interessante Ergebnisse von Eiswolf rauskommen!


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

True dir kann ich nur Recht geben, da ich aber persönlich Zocker bin finde ich es schade, das kein anderer gewählt wurde der die CPU mit Spielen testet.
Trotzdem Glückwunsch an Eiswolf93 und Viel Spaß!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

@cey:

darum mach ich sogar Tests mit dem Boxed Kühler. in dem steckt sicherlich potenzial.  der nächste schritt ist dann ein starker Luftkühler. wasserkühlung hab ich nicht. das ist der einzige schritt(wenn man kompressorkühlung ausen vor lässt), den ich überspringe. dice wird sicherlich gemacht. und ln2 kann sich ergeben, aber da will ich nichts versprechen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

Er will ja den Core unter allen Bedingungen testen 

Sollte also für jeden was dabei sein .....auch wenn ich mal mutmaße das die potenzielen Käufers eines 875k großteils eh nur bencher sind da alle andern einen besseren Core billiger bekommen.

Sry das das wohl von mir so rübergekomen ist das Dice oder ähnliches bestandteil der Bedingungengewesen wäre....natürlich nicht aber für mich und einiger mener Kollegen ist das das was einzigst daran interessant ist


----------



## Xion4 (15. September 2010)

Ich finde es unglaublich was hier für Kommentare vom Stapel gelassen werden. Mal ganz im Ernst, hat einer von euch "Neidhammeln" auch nur ein wenig nachgedacht? Wie soll man eine CPU denn sonst testen, das "Stock-Potential" kann jeder von uns in wenigen Minuten erörtern. Leistung in Games? Wo soll denn der freie Multi da was bringen?

Auch finde ich es schlimm einem renomiertem Forum-Member das nicht zu gönnen, zudem jemandem der selbst noch jung ist, und sich generell eh nicht unbedingt die Hardware en máss leisten kann. 

Es ist ein Armutszeugnis was einige Member hier vom Stapel lassen.

PS: Glückwunsch, mach was gutes draus, und hoffentlich hast ein gutes Exemplar erwischt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

Bei jedem Lesertest immer das gleiche. Immer welche die jammern.
Am besten einfach ignorieren!

Eiswolf wird sicher nen guten Test abliefern 
Da bin ich von überzeugt!


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

Wenn meint ihr beiden denn genau? Ich kann solche Kommis hier nicht finden.
Falls ihr auf die (schnaps)idee gekommen seid ich bin ein Neidhammel/gönne es ihm nicht:
Ich habe mich nicht einmal für den Test beworben/besitze einen i7 980X und habe ihm gratuliert und Viel Spaß gewünscht.
Das einzige was ich schade finde, das er mit Alltagstauglichen OC Settings mit LuKü keine Spiele testet, d.h soviel wie das man durch den Multi vllt mehr raus holen kann als mit manch anderem 870er und man so mehr FPS in Games hat. War vllt schlecht ausgedrückt.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Xion4 (15. September 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> */besitze einen i7 980X*



Das war nun ne ganz wichtige Information 

Ich mein nur, wenn sich Leute, anstatt direkt zu sagen sie finden Eiswolf als Tester unangebracht, auf seinem Bewerbungspost rumhacken...dann geht das absolut in die Richtung 

Und ich denke da wirst du zustimmen, denn ein "Post" wird nichts mit seinem Test zu tun haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

Ja die Info is Lebensnotwendig, ne wollte nur klar stellen das ich keinen Grund habe zu Neiden, wobei 300€ geschenkt natürlich nicht schlecht sind 
Ah Gut dann war ja nicht ich gemeint, es ist auch totaler Schwachsinn auf seinem Bewerbungspost rumzuhacken.. Da bin ich volkommen deiner Meinung


----------



## Cey (15. September 2010)

Intel hat den Core i7-875K garantiert nicht entwickelt, zum die paar Bencher weltweit anzusprechen.  Im Internet gibt's massenweise Benchmarks zum Core i7-870&Co., das ist also auch nicht so interessant.

Der große Vorteil am i7-875K ist halt, dass man mit guter Luft- oder Wasserkühlung, doch ein Stück höhere Taktfrequenzen erreichen kann, weil:

Man nicht vom Board, nicht vom Memory und nicht vom PCIE-Controller abhängig ist
Man die PLL und VTT-Spannung niedrig halten kann, da man Memory&PCIE-Controller nicht mitübertaktet,
dies zu geringerer Wärmeabgabe führt
und man daher den Vcore höher schrauben kann.

Und das ist ja das Spannende, hoffe dies kann Eiswolf bestätigen 

... aber vielleicht machen wir dafür besser nen seperaten Diskussionsthread auf?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

Es ist ein Vorteil, nur über den Multi zu übertakten. alles andere am system bleibt unverändert. ich gehe ja auch mit dem Boxed kühler einen interessanten weg. ich kann auch gerne den stromverbrauch messen, einmal mit multi oc und bckl oc.


Und viel wichtiger, der neue Luftkühler ist auch bestellt Noctua D14


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> darum mach ich sogar Tests mit dem Boxed Kühler. in dem steckt sicherlich potenzial. der nächste schritt ist dann ein starker Luftkühler. wasserkühlung hab ich nicht. das ist der einzige schritt(wenn man kompressorkühlung ausen vor lässt), den ich überspringe.


 
Mich würde dann eher mal Underevolting interessieren.
Wie ist die CPU mit weniger Spannung als Standard, kann man übertakten, obwohl die Spannung abgesenkt wird?


----------



## xTc (16. September 2010)

Gratulation an Eiswolf93. 

Ich denke, da hat jemand (verdient) gewonnen, der auch das zeigen wird, wofür der Przzessor gebaut wird. Viel Spaß damit. Mach das Ding kalt. 


MFG


----------



## Slipknot79 (16. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Unglaublich was *du* hier ablässt. Wenn du Eiswolf den Prozessor nicht gönnst dann tu es nicht aber verschone uns mit deiner Kleinkind-Bockigkeit
> 
> Danke



Die Kritik an der Rechtschreibung schließt andere Dinge nicht aus, wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir für denn schönen Prozessor.
Mal schauen was du aus der CPU so raus holen kannst, O.C. mäßig soll sie ja gut sein mal schauen wie weit du sie unter Dice bekommst und unter Luftkühlung das würde mich sehr interresieren, vorallem die Temps da zu.
Ich bin schon mal sehr gespannt auf die Test und auch auf die schöne Bilder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## mad-onion (21. September 2010)

Siehe Post Nr 70

Wisst ihr jetzt was ich meine?
Der Otto-Normal-Leser wird keine dieser Aktionen gewinnen.
Nur wer es sich ohnehin schon leisten kann, sämtliche Plattformen und Ausrüstung zu kaufen und damit rumzuexperimentieren und es auch beweisen kann wird ausgewählt. 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Tests ab und an recht lieblos ausfallen weil manche diese Geste nicht zu schätzen wissen. Warum sonst sollte eine der Bedingungen damit verknüpft sein?
Die Leser die es sich aber nicht leisten können stets die neuste Hardware samt LN2/DIce und sämtliche Materialien anzuschaffen, wären wahrscheinlich deutlich dankbarer und allein schon aus Dankbarkeit und Freude gar nicht in der Lage, einen solchen Test allzu lieblos oder unsorgfältig ausfallen zu lassen. 
Es wäre ihnen in den meisten Fällen sicherlich die größte Ehre ausgewählt worden zu sein.

Kleiner Vergleich: 
Wie sehr freut sich ein König im Gegensatz zu einem Bauern über einen Goldtaler 
und wer ist wahrscheinlich dankbarer?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es geht mir dabei nicht um mich, weil ich mich auch mal 
hier und da beworben hatte aber die Wahl nicht auf mich fiel. 
Es ist auch kein Neid oder Ähnliches.
Es stößt vielen anderen einschl. mir nur eben sehr bitter auf, mit welchem "Beuteschema" 
hier scheinbar ausgewählt wird.

@PCGH:
Nerven die ständigen Beschwerden nach den Entscheidungen wie hier die Redaktion 
denn nicht auf Dauer?
Macht das einen nicht nachdenklich, oder wird sich damit nicht weiter auseinandergesetzt und
unter "Wir können es ja eh nicht allen Recht machen" verbucht?
Wenn sich ein gewisser Teil der Leserschaft als Leser zweiter Klasse behandelt fühlen, 
ist das nicht das Gegenteil von Kundenbindung?
Ich lese euer Magazin schon seit der ersten Ausgabe, bin einer eurer treuesten Leser und will niemandem etwas böses. Aber in den letzten 3-4 Jahren macht ihr einen Rückschritt nach dem anderen und werdet immer kommerzieller. Ich habe PCGH noch als eine Zeitschrift kennengelernt, die neutral und unabhängig wirkte. Die mir als Leser den Eindruck vermittelte, dass man sich als Endkunde nicht von den Herstellern veräppeln lassen muss weil es da draussen ein paar Spezialisten gibt die den Durchblick haben und ihn mit anderen teilen.
Ihr macht euch Sorgen dass ein Lesertest zu lieblos ausfallen könnte, aber eure eigenen News sind mit Fehlern gespickt, ob nun von der Rechtschreibung oder auch teilweise den Inhalten und Zusammenhängen her... 
Was ist aus eurem einstigen Fundament aus Professinalität, Unabhängigkeit und Sorgfalt geworden?
Und trotz dieser Eindrücke halten viele Leser der ersten Stunde wie ich euch noch die Stange.
Viele haben nicht den Mut den Mund aufzumachen, aber sie teilen diese Meinung.
Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn dieser Beitrag schneller gelöscht würde als er verfasst wurde, was aber schliesslich den Eindruck bestätigen würde.
Positiv überrascht wäre ich allerdings vom Gegenteil und einer Stellungnahme der Redaktion.

In diesem Sinne,
MfG
Mad-Onion, ein Leser der ersten Stunde.


----------



## pixelflair (21. September 2010)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Siehe Post Nr 70
> 
> Wisst ihr jetzt was ich meine?
> Der Otto-Normal-Leser wird keine dieser Aktionen gewinnen.
> ...



Stimm ich voll zu  aber glaub mir Reaktion der Redaktion wirste hier nit kriegen


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. September 2010)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Siehe Post Nr 70
> 
> Wisst ihr jetzt was ich meine?
> Der Otto-Normal-Leser wird keine dieser Aktionen gewinnen.
> ...



Aber es hat "Otto-Normal-Leser" getroffen und nicht jemanden der sich mit einem Fingerschnipps alle Plattformen und Ausrüstungen hinstellen kann wie er mag!
Wie kommst du eigtl. darauf und wo nimmst du dieses Behauptungen her 
Auch wenn es dir um etwas anderes geht (das etwas umfangreicher/komplexer ist), bist du gerade in diesem Thread und urteilst über den jetzigen Gewinner 
Vielleicht sollte man sich erst etwas schlau machen bevor man über andere schreibt (oder es versucht )


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2010)

*@mad-onion: *Da du aber auch das allgemeine Niveau ansprichst, ist dieser Thread mit Sicherheit der absolut falsche Ort hierfür. Vielleicht wirfst du mal einen Blick in diesen Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/118200-generelles-niveau-pcgh-moderationsfehler.html) im Feedbackforum, wo deine Rückmeldung sicherlich genau richtig aufgehoben ist.

_*An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass jegliche Diskussion um das Niveau bitte auch dort und nicht hier geführt werden sollte. Wir behalten uns also vor entsprechende Postings hier zu entfernen. Postet sie also bitte direkt in der richtigen Ecke.
*_


----------



## pixelflair (21. September 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Aber es hat "Otto-Normal-Leser" getroffen und nicht jemanden der sich mit einem Fingerschnipps alle Plattformen und Ausrüstungen hinstellen kann wie er mag!
> Wie kommst du eigtl. darauf und wo nimmst du dieses Behauptungen her
> Auch wenn es dir um etwas anderes geht (das etwas umfangreicher/komplexer ist), bist du gerade in diesem Thread und urteilst über den jetzigen Gewinner
> Vielleicht sollte man sich erst etwas schlau machen bevor man über andere schreibt (oder es versucht )




es hat wer mit LN2 gewonnen? xDD das ist für mich aber nicht Otto-Normal-Leser... aber egal... keine Diskussionen weiter hin.. Bin auf die Ergebnisse erstmal gespannt


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. September 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> es hat wer mit LN2 gewonnen? xDD das ist für mich aber nicht Otto-Normal-Leser... aber egal... keine Diskussionen weiter hin.. Bin auf die Ergebnisse erstmal gespannt





Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich spricht ein "K" Prozessor Bencher an. Ich würde die CPU unter *Dice* benchen. Genug Ehrfahrung habe mit Trockeneis oder LN2 schon gesammelt. Auch hier teste ich die Nötigkeit des offenen Multis.


Also ich würde das Dice (Trockeneis) hier kostenlos bekommen, aber nicht als Granulat sondern in Brocken/Stücken (wohl gemerkt kostenlos).
Und Erfahrungen und den Umgang mit den Extreme-Kühlungen lernt man meistens auf Bench-Sessions, sei es im kleiner o. größeren Kreis 
Natürlich kann man sich auch alles alleine aneignen 
Aber all dies hat noch garnichts mit dem, wer Geld hat und wer nicht zu tun  (darauf läuft es bei deinen Äußerungen ja hinaus )
Für mache ist Benchen halt ein Hobby (dafür wird dann auch gespart um es 1-3mal im Jahr zu machen[manche öfter] - für den Extreme-Bereich).
Selbst schon auf/mit vielen Plattformen und evtl. auch mit vielen Grafikkarten Erfahrungen gesammelt zu haben, hat wiederum auch nichts mit viel Geld zu tun, ehr manchmal mit Geschick u. Möglichkeiten/Gelegenheiten.
Ich hätte die CPU auch gerne für den Test gewonnen, habe ich aber auch nicht! Und? 
Ich würde mich auch als "Otto-Normal-Leser" bezeichnen, allerdings mit dem Zusatz der auch hier im Forum Programm ist [Extreme]


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. September 2010)

Generell: Bisher haben wir eine extrem geringe Quote von nicht zu unserer Zufriedenheit durchgeführten Lesertests zu verzeichnen, insofern können die Auswahlkriterien nicht allzu schlecht sein. Wir haben auch immer darauf geachtet, dass niemand immer und immer wieder als Lesertester herausgepickt wird. Anscheinend sind diese Bemühungen aber vergebens, es wird lieber das gesehen was bei vielen Bewerbern nicht ankommt, als das was bei den ausgesuchten Lesertestern ankommt.

Da Lesertests, noch bevor die erste Bewerbung abgeschickt wird, mitunter einen erheblichen Organisationsaufwand nach sich ziehen, der - so scheint es leider allmählich - vom Hersteller noch am ehesten gewürdigt wird, haben wir unsererseits Konsequenzen gezogen: Lesertests mit lediglich einem Testmuster werden wir nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr durchführen, denn es ist sowohl für uns als auch meines Erachtens besonders für den ausgewählten Lesertester einfach eine unnötige Belastung, sich im Anschluss ständig rechtfertigen zu müssen. Es ist schlimm genug, vorab zu wissen, dass bis auf einen Bewerber keiner für den Lesertest herausgepickt wird, wenn danach aber das etwas Freude, das der ausgewählte Lesertester und die Redaktion in Erwartung eines interessanten Tests empfindet, jedes Mal aufs Neue ins Gegenteil verkehrt wird, dann ist es irgendwann an der Zeit, auf das in der Community geäußerte Mißfallen zu reagieren.


----------



## DanielOcean (21. September 2010)

ich hab diese Diskussion hier mitverfolgt und warte eigentlich auf die Entscheidung der Lesertest für das Enermax Modu87+, denn hierfür habe ich mich beworben.

Ich bin zwar kein aktives Forum-Mitglied, aber lese seit etlicher Zeit regelmäßig mit, bin somit sicher nicht neu hier und erst recht nicht nur wegen des Lesertests hier angemeldet. Dennoch habe ich aufgrund vieler Aussagen hier das Gefühl dass ich als jemand, der nur ne Handvoll Posts hat, überhaupt keine Schnitte hat überhaupt für ein solches Projekt in Frage zu kommen; es wird hier suggeriert dass nur die alten und aktiven Hasen Berücksichtigung finden, am Besten sollte man noch einen Stein im Brett haben bei Redakteuren und Mods...

Ist das denn wirklich so?! Oder ist es vielleicht wirklich so wie andere wiederum vermehr behaupten dass nur der Zufall die Entscheidung trifft und viele lieblose Bewerbungen dennoch in den Besitz der Testprodukte kommen?!? Ich meine, schaut Euch die vielen Bewerbungen an, einige sind kurz knapp und lieblos, andere wiederum zählen schön brav ihre geplante Gliederung auf, damit der Post nach mehr aussieht, andere wiederum sind genau die richtigen weil exakt in diesem Moment ihr aktuelle Teil abgeraucht ist?! Klar kann man sagen "die Bewerbung sagt ja nix über den Bericht aus"... aber ich seh das anders, eine Bewerbung ist eine Bewerbung - und wie auf Jobsuche bekommt man in der Regel auch keine Chance bei einer schwachen Bewerbung... und ich denke hier sollte das nicht anders sein... denn da die Ausschreibung hier öffentlich ist, ist die Bewerbung schon sowas wie der erste Teil der Arbeit!

Ich hoffe dennoch nach wie vor dass hier eine faire Auswahl betrieben wird und dass all diese Gerüchte und Meinungen aus der Luft gegriffen sind... ich bin mal gespannt auf wer die nächsten Produkte testen darf...


----------



## Steff456 (21. September 2010)

Ich finde es schade mit den einzelnen Testmustern. Ich habe mich für den Lesertest der SSD letzte Woche das erste mal Tester beworben und will auch weiterhin eine Chance haben, etwas zu testen. 
Ich glaube, dass jeder, der so eine chance bekommt, den Test auch ordentlich macht. So lange Inhalt und Sprache passen, stört mich der Rest nicht.
Also gebt auch Einzelleuten noch weiterhin eine Chance, denn wenn man 6x ein NT in andere Hände gibt und 6 Tests hat, wird sich wohl kaum jemand alle 6 durchlesen. Bei einer Testperson wird der resultierende Artikel auf jeden Fall gelesen.


PS: Wie siehts eig. mit dem Lesertest zur OCZ Enyo denn nun aus? Gibt es da noch eine zeitnahe Entscheidung?


----------



## Ace (21. September 2010)

Es wird immer Leute geben die damit nicht zufrieden sind weil.. weil .. und weil.
Es gab ein Produkt zu Gewinnen (*seit froh das PCGH so was sehr oft macht auch mit mehreren Produkten*)
und ein Gewinner der Glück hatte fertig!mehr ist hier nicht zuzufügen!
Ich würde den Thread hier zu machen,weil einfach zu viele unnötigen Diskussionen stattfinden und sich jeder Rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. September 2010)

Also, das hier war nicht meine erste Bewerbung. Ich habe schon öfters versucht bei einem Test teilzunehmen, wurde aber nie ausgewählt.

aber ehrlich, es geht hier um einen Test, der das Maximum der CPU zeigen soll. Das geht eben nur mit Trockeneis oder LN2. Wer diese Aurüstung nicht hat, kann maximal Wasserkühlung o.Ä. testen, aber davon gibt es sicher über 20 Tests im Internet. Der Test soll was besonderes werden. 

Das Trockeneis muss ich auch selber kaufen und LN2 Tests können nur durch der Session in München stattfinden und da wird auch nichts gesponsert.

Und zum Test: Ich hab vor ein paar tagen die Verpackung aufgemacht und es war kein Boxed Kühler dabei. Scheinbar wird diese cpu von intel als boxed verkauft, aber es ist kein kühler dabei. Somit kann ich den Boxed Test nicht machen, daher erweitere ich den Test mit dem Noctua Kühler. Hier wird einmal mit Standart Lüfter und einmal mit starken Ultra Kazes getestet.

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich den Luft test, schon vorher rausbringe und den Trockeneis test, "live" mache. So könnten einige den Test verfolgen und auch wärend dem Test Fragen stellen usw. Webcam könnte ich auch noch auftreiben.

Was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr daran Interesse?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Und zum Test: Ich hab vor ein paar tagen die Verpackung aufgemacht und es war kein Boxed Kühler dabei. Scheinbar wird diese cpu von intel als boxed verkauft, aber es ist kein kühler dabei. Somit kann ich den Boxed Test nicht machen, daher erweitere ich den Test mit dem Noctua Kühler. Hier wird einmal mit Standart Lüfter und einmal mit starken Ultra Kazes getestet.
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich den Luft test, schon vorher rausbringe und den Trockeneis test, "live" mache. So könnten einige den Test verfolgen und auch wärend dem Test Fragen stellen usw. Webcam könnte ich auch noch auftreiben.
> 
> ...




Wäre ich für 
den mich interessiert vorrangig was man ohne Extremkühlmethoden mit der CPU erreichen kann.


----------



## Joker (21. September 2010)

Bedenklich finde ich wie manche sich hier mit ihren negativen Äußerungen um das Auswahlverfahren in den Vordergrund bringen, man kann auch alles schlecht machen. Seit doch froh, das PCGH überhaupt Testmuster zu Verfügung stellt. Es kann doch keiner erwarten bzw. damit planen, das genau "er" für den Test ausgewählt wird. Da könnt ihr euch auch bei der Lottoannahme stelle beschweren warum eure Zahlen nicht gezogen worden sind. 
Unglaublich diese Missgunst, freut euch doch das ihr sicherlich einen tollen Test zu lesen bekommt.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls für Eiswolf und denke das die Auswahl genau ríchtig war.


----------



## Ace (21. September 2010)

Das der 875K keinen Box Kühler hat steht eigentlich überall mit dabei.


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. September 2010)

Glückwunsch an Eiswolf93!!!

Ich bin mal gespannt, was du aus dem Intel-Prozzi so herausholst! 

Ich selber habe mich dieses Mal nicht beworben, da ich kein Sockel 1156 System besitze und es aktuell auch für vollkommen unsinnig halte, ein solches anzuschaffen. Gespannt bin ich aber trotzdem!

Ich drücke dir aber vor allem die Daumen, dass die Anfeindungen hier dann im Thread deines Lesertests nicht weitergehen. Es ist wie es Stephan beschrieben hat: Diese Kommentare machen der Redaktion und dem Tester den Spaß und die Freude an der "gewonnen" Sache zur Nichte.

Als bestes Beispiel möchte ich da nur auf meinen Lesertest der GTX 470 verweisen. Jeder der hier die Auswahl kritisiert und anschließend unqualifizierte Kommentare abgibt oder unberechtigte Kritik am Test, der sollte sich eines vor Augen führen: Das hier ist kein einfaches Gewinnspiel! Man muss etwas Leisten, um für den Test ausgewählt zu werden. Zudem entscheidet die Qualität des Tests dann mit Sicherheit darüber, ob man bei den nächsten Aktionen eine erneute Chance hat.

Für viele, die hier meckern, wäre ein Lesertest mit Sicherheit der erste und letzte!

Und nun leg' den Prozzi auf Eis, bzw. das Eis auf den Prozzi und stell' für PCGH ein paar Benchmarkrekorde auf!!!


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2010)

Ich habe das jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber irgendwie ist die Diskussion kindisch.

Es ist doch nicht so, als würde hier jemand Hardware "geschenkt" bekommen. Immerhin liefert der Tester auch einen Test ab. Das heißt, er arbeitet für das, was er nachher behalten darf.

Irgendjemand hier hat gesagt, die CPU wäre rund 300 € wert. Kann gut sein. Wenn der Tester jetzt 30 Arbeitsstunden in seinen Test investiert (eine vermutlich nicht unrealistische Zahl), hat er im Endeffekt etwa 10 € pro Stunde bekommen. Ich finde, das ist ein ganz akzeptabler Lohn, den die betreffende Person auch durchaus verdient. Dafür kann er diese Zeit eben nicht für andere Arbeiten verwenden. Jeder Andere, der jetzt nicht ausgewählt wurde, kann aber in der Zeit arbeiten gehen und auf andere Weise Geld verdienen. Dann kann er sich nachher den Prozessor auch einfach kaufen, wenn er so scharf darauf ist.

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist hier jegliches Gejammer überflüssig.


----------

